# Das Jahr 2023 soll für die Xbox Series X deutlich besser werden



## AndreLinken (1. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das Jahr 2023 soll für die Xbox Series X deutlich besser werden* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Das Jahr 2023 soll für die Xbox Series X deutlich besser werden*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Old-Dirty (1. November 2022)

Ich freu mich 2022 noch auf Pentiment.
Es ist von Obsidian, das ist zwar nicht Naughty Dog aber mein Lieblingsstudio von MS und die haben eigentlich nur guten Output, außer Grounded, was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt..

Dann ist das Spiel ziemlich einzigartig und ich mag die mittelalterliche Malerei, als man noch keinen Fluchtpunkt wie in der Renaissance verwendet hat. Und man merkt, wie viel Liebe zum Detail in dem Game steckt.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

2021 war auch bereits ein sehr starkes Jahr. 2023 könnte es noch toppen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (1. November 2022)

Übliches PR BlaBla wieder.
Hoffe dass es dann mal mehr zu Avowed und Fable gibt. Ein Release erwarte ich aber bei beiden nicht 2023. Wäre schon schön wenn Starfield 2023 kommt. Mehr 1st Party Spiele habe ich glaube nicht auf der Liste. Also wird 2023 für mich auch nicht so mega.


----------



## Datalus (1. November 2022)

Ich finde es gut, dass die Studios Zeit für ihre Projekte bekommen. Das bedeutet aber leider auch, dass man vielleicht etwas länger auf das eine oder andere Spiel warten muss.

Auf Pentiment bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Ansonsten habe ich insgesamt nicht mehr so viel auf meiner Wunschliste für 2022.

Mit Hollow Knight Silkworm erscheint 2023 eins meiner Most-Wanted. Forza und Starfield sind auch gesetzt.  Zudem könnte ich mir ein neues Gears für 2023 vorstellen.  Könnte tatsächlich ein tolles Jahr aus Spielersicht werden!


----------



## Garfield1980 (1. November 2022)

Schlechter als dieses Jahr gehts auch nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> 2021 war auch bereits ein sehr starkes Jahr. 2023 könnte es noch toppen.


Naja, es kamen 2 ganz neue Games (Halo: Infinites und Forza Horizon 5) und die Xbox Umsetzung des Flugsimulators, welcher an sich aber schon 2020 seinen Erst-Release hatte. Das Jahr war damit für MS-Verhältnisse solide aber von "sehr stark" erwarte ich schon etwas mehr als 2,5 große Spiele-Releases aus eigenem Haus.

Ja und 2022 war quasi zum vergessen, das einzig große Gam für dieses Jahr wäre Starfield gewesen und das wurde ja verschoben


----------



## Datalus (1. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja, es kamen 2 ganz neue Games (Halo: Infinites und Forza Horizon 5) und die Xbox Umsetzung des Flugsimulators, welcher an sich aber schon 2020 seinen Erst-Release hatte. Das Jahr war damit für MS-Verhältnisse solide aber von "sehr stark" erwarte ich schon etwas mehr als 2,5 große Spiele-Releases aus eigenem Haus



Es kamen noch mehr Spiele von den XGS, einige Multiplattform, und eins PC-Exlclusiv. MS hat für 2021 einen besonderen Award bei Metacritics bekommen.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2022)

Wenn sie multiplattform sind zähl ich die nicht als Xbox Game logischerweise, da ja nicht exklusiv, sond halt alt Multiplattform-Titel wie bei Third-Party


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja, es kamen 2 ganz neue Games (Halo: Infinites und Forza Horizon 5) und die Xbox Umsetzung des Flugsimulators, welcher an sich aber schon 2020 seinen Erst-Release hatte. Das Jahr war damit für MS-Verhältnisse solide aber von "sehr stark" erwarte ich schon etwas mehr als 2,5 große Spiele-Releases aus eigenem Haus.
> 
> Ja und 2022 war quasi zum vergessen, das einzig große Gam für dieses Jahr wäre Starfield gewesen und das wurde ja verschoben


Genau. AoE4 kam ebenfalls, wenn auch erstmal für PC. Nun aber ja auch für Xbox. Deathloop wurde in dem Jahr ebenfalls released, allerdings noch nicht für die Box.
Es war das Jahr wo MS einen neuen Rekord auf Metacritc als bester Publisher aufgestellt hat. Also wars wohl "ganz ok". 
Es gibt aber auch immr mal wieder schwächere Zeiten, dass gehört dazu. Bei Sony dürfte dann 2023 wieder mau werden. Da weiß man bislang fast noch nichts was kommen soll.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (1. November 2022)

Oh Glückwunsch dass die bei Metacritics der beste Publisher geworden sind. Hoffentlich können die was mit der Auszeichnung anfangen.
Hier *Keks rüberreichen*


----------



## TheRattlesnake (1. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Deathloop wurde in dem Jahr ebenfalls released, allerdings noch nicht für die Box.


Ein PS Exklusivtitel nennen wenn man das MS Spielejahr loben will. Ihr klammert euch auch echt an jeden Strohhalm.


----------



## Datalus (1. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn sie multiplattform sind zähl ich die nicht als Xbox Game logischerweise, da ja nicht exklusiv, sond halt alt Multiplattform-Titel wie bei Third-Party



Ist doch super, dass die Spiele nicht exklusiv erscheinen.

Kann sein, dass die nächsten nicht mehr Multiplattform erscheinen, da keine Verträge bestehen.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

Psychonauts 2 noch vergessen. Das kam ebenfalls 2021.

Also das war schon ein extrem starkes Jahr der Xbox Game Studios. Ob 2023 das toppen kann weiß ich nicht, aber mit Starfield und Redfall sind schonmal zwei heiße Eisen für das Jahr vorgesehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2022)

Auch 3,5 (Deathloop zählt nicht, zumal dass für die Box erst 2022 kam) ist noch nicht "extren stark"  es ist solide bis ok


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auch 3,5 (Deathloop zählt nicht, zumal dass für die Box erst 2022 kam) ist noch nicht "extren stark"  es ist solide bis ok


Ich habe geschrieben, dass es insgesamt extrem stark war. Einen Metacritic Rekord bekommt man sicher nicht geschenkt. Oder ist der Metacritic etwa nur wichtig wenn es auf den "richtigen" Hersteller zutrifft...?


----------



## Datalus (1. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ein PS Exklusivtitel nennen wenn man das MS Spielejahr loben will. Ihr klammert euch auch echt an jeden Strohhalm.



Es geht um 1st-Party-Spiele, und dazu zählt auch Deathloop.

Das zeigt die Qualität der Xbox Game Studios. Viele Spiele dieser Studios werden in den nächsten Jahren wahrscheinlich exklusiv erscheinen.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Es geht um 1st-Party-Spiele, und dazu zählt auch Deathloop.


es geht um exklusive Spiele, Deathloop kann ich auf der PS5 spielen, genauso Ghostwire Tokyo



FeralKid schrieb:


> Oder ist der Metacritic etwa nur wichtig wenn es auf den "richtigen" Hersteller zutrifft...?


nein der Metacritic ist mir(!)  *nie* wichtig, vor allem nicht der User-Score.


----------



## Datalus (1. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> es geht um exklusive Spiele, Deathloop kann ich auf der PS5 spielen, genauso Ghostwire Tokyo



Inhaltlich geht es in Phil Spencers Aussage um 1st-Party-Spiele.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2022)

ich bezog mich aber nicht auf Phil sondern auf FeralKids "extrem stark" bezüglich der MS-Spiele Releases im letzten Jahr


----------



## Datalus (1. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich bezog mich aber nicht auf Phil sondern auf FeralKids "extrem stark" bezüglich der MS-Spiele Releases im letzten Jahr




Das war auch der Fall. XGS hat 2021 ordentlich geliefert.


----------



## CheaterBohlen (1. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass die Studios Zeit für ihre Projekte bekommen. Das bedeutet aber leider auch, dass man vielleicht etwas länger auf das eine oder andere Spiel warten muss.


Ich warte lieber ein zwei Jahre mehr, wenn das Endprodukt dann auch gut ist. Wir alle haben ja auch den berühmten Pile of Shame, den wir abarbeiten "müssen" ^^
Meiner Meinung nach müssen und sollen nicht jedes Jahr 20 Blockbuster Titel erscheinen...dann kommt man ja gar nicht mehr hinterher. 
Würde mir aber trotzdem mal ein Lebenszeichen wünschen von Fable und Co.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich bezog mich aber nicht auf Phil sondern auf FeralKids "extrem stark" bezüglich der MS-Spiele Releases im letzten Jahr


Ja, einen Rekord darf man schon so bezeichnen. Daher bleibe ich auch dabei.

Übrigens: Der Userscore ist mir persönlich auch ziemlich egal. Ein Metacritic ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das wichtigste was es gibt, aber völlig egal finde ich ihn nicht. Und wenn in dem Bereich ein Rekord für die höchste Durchschnittswertung eines Publisher aufgestellt wird, dann ist das schon eine Erwähnung wert.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (1. November 2022)

Wenns den XBox-Fans freut wenn MS den Metacric-Award 2021 dafür bekamen weil die Hälfte dieser Spiele für Playstation und PC, statt für die XBox, kamen, ist es doch schön. Auf der XBox sah es aber auch da mau aus, gerade weil Halo nicht so gut wie erhofft war. Von 2022 fangen wir garnicht erst an, das war für die XBox ein Trauerjahr. Hauptsache die Leute zahlen den Gamepass. Aber wenn es den Leuten gefällt...


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

DarkEmpireRemix schrieb:


> Wenns den XBox-Fans freut wenn MS den Metacric-Award 2021 dafür bekamen weil die Hälfte dieser Spiele für Playstation und PC, statt für die XBox, kamen, ist es doch schön. Auf der XBox sah es aber auch da mau aus, gerade weil Halo nicht so gut wie erhofft war. Von 2022 fangen wir garnicht erst an, das war für die XBox ein Trauerjahr. Hauptsache die Leute zahlen den Gamepass. Aber wenn es den Leuten gefällt...


Geschmackssache. Halo war wieder super und mit 87% Metacritic auch voll auf Augenhöhe mit anderen AAA Blockbustern. Auch Psychonauts 2, Forza Horizon und der Flugsimulator waren Top Firstparty-Titel, die in dem Jahr alle für Xbox kamen. Das Deathloop erst später kam und AoE4 erst noch für die Konsole kommen wird ändert daran nichts. Deswegen sollten die sony fans noch lange nicht behaupten, dass das Jahr mau war, denn in 2021 sah es doch eher auf der Playse ziemlich schwach aus.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (1. November 2022)

Ich sehe das weniger kritisch: für mich gibt es genug spannende Spiele und nur weil sie nicht exklusiv sind, habe ich nicht weniger Spass damit... Aus Neugier würde es mich zwar schon interessieren, woran die ganzen Studios so arbeiten, aber mit "in ein paar Jahren kommt dann irgendwann einmal"-Ankündigungen ist auch nichts gewonnen.
Bevor man rumunkt sollte man sich auch noch mal ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass die PS4 auch eine lange Durststrecke hatte, das aber kein Problem war, da nur Auflösung und Rechenpower wichtig waren...


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Ich sehe das weniger kritisch: für mich gibt es genug spannende Spiele und nur weil sie nicht exklusiv sind, habe ich nicht weniger Spass damit... Aus Neugier würde es mich zwar schon interessieren, woran die ganzen Studios so arbeiten, aber mit "in ein paar Jahren kommt dann irgendwann einmal"-Ankündigungen ist auch nichts gewonnen.
> Bevor man rumunkt sollte man sich auch noch mal ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass die PS4 auch eine lange Durststrecke hatte, das aber kein Problem war, da nur Auflösung und Rechenpower wichtig waren...


Woran sie arbeiten weiß man bei einigen (längst nicht allen) aber ja schon und due Liste ist sehr lang und gespickt mit großen Namen.
Das Durststrecken auf der PS wie du richtig sagst ebenso vor kommen, weiß jeder, der sich mit diesem Hobby beschäftigt. Aber die im Glaushaus sitzen schmeißen eben die dicksten Steine. War doch schon immer so. 
Seitdem der Vorteil Rechenpower und Auflösung bei Xbox liegt, ist denen sowas plötzlich auch nicht mehr wichtig. Da sinken die Ansprüche plötzlich rapide.


----------



## Phone (1. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ja, einen Rekord darf man schon so bezeichnen. Daher bleibe ich auch dabei.
> 
> Übrigens: Der Userscore ist mir persönlich auch ziemlich egal. Ein Metacritic ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das wichtigste was es gibt, aber völlig egal finde ich ihn nicht. Und wenn in dem Bereich ein Rekord für die höchste Durchschnittswertung eines Publisher aufgestellt wird, dann ist das schon eine Erwähnung wert.


WEIL ER GELOGEN IST...stimmt diese Durchschnittswertung nicht....Ignorierst du jedes mal gekonnt.
Weniger Spiele, diese teils doppelt in die Liste gepackt wurden, weniger Bewertung und diese teils überzogen und ein paar mega schlechte Microsoft Studios spiele ausgelassen.

HALO war nicht komplett zu Release und ist bis heute nicht komplett...dafür wären andere zerrissen worden aber gut Halo ist eh so gut wie Geschichte.
Wenn ein Spiel bei Sony bewertet wird dann sind es meist doppelt bis 3 Fach so viele Test und dazu kommen noch die üblich (Anscheinend gekauften negativ Tests)

Mehr Wertung führen unweigerlich zu schlechteren Wertung...Beispiel?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



109 zu 12 kack Tests?
So kommt also dein GLOREICHER MEGA Durchschnitt zusammen...lächerlich!
Aber ok Metacritic ist eben auch nur dann Relevant wenn es mal um was geht.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> WEIL ER GELOGEN IST...stimmt diese Durchschnittswertung nicht....Ignorierst du jedes mal gekonnt.
> Weniger Spiele, diese teils doppelt in die Liste gepackt wurden, weniger Bewertung und diese teils überzogen und ein paar mega schlechte Microsoft Studios spiele ausgelassen.
> 
> HALO war nicht komplett zu Release und ist bis heute nicht komplett...dafür wären andere zerrissen worden aber gut Halo ist eh so gut wie Geschichte.
> ...


Gelogen?
Alter dir ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Du lebst in deiner eigenen Traumwelt.

Die Seite Metacritic.com hat die XBox Game Studios offiziell zum publisher mit dem höchsten je gemessenen durchschnittlichen Wertungsspiegel in einem Jahr gekührt. Das war in 2021. Hier zur Info:








						2022 Game Publisher Rankings: #1: Microsoft (Xbox Game Studios)
					

Previous year's rank: 6         Average Metascore for          2021 releases: 87.4         10 scored products (5 distinct titles): 100% good, 0% bad         "Great" games: 3         Total points: 346.0       Metacritic's #1 Publisher of the Year. It is very rare for a publisher to average above...




					www.metacritic.com
				




Es wurden zudem gleich 6 Spiele von dem Publisher veröffentlicht, nämlich Forza Horizon 5, Psychonauts 2, AoE4, Deathloop, den Flugsimulator und Halo Infinite. Ich wüsste nicht, dass Sony jemals gleich 6 (!) Toptitel in einem Jahr auf den Markt gebracht hätte. Denn das haben sie nicht. Deine Behauptung, es wären zu wenige Titel ist also mehr als Falsch. Genau das gegenteil ist der Fall. Also wenn du Metacritic der Lüge bezichtigen willst, fang besser bei dir selbst an. Du bist hier echt der größte Ultra fan von allen. So wie du "argumentierst" sorry aber das geht echt garnicht...

Man muss schon einen großen Aluhelm haben um das nicht akzeptieren zu können. Was kommt als nächstes? Vielleicht, dass die deutsche Presse gegenüber Playstation voreingenommen ist...? Oh wait.


----------



## BurningCat (1. November 2022)

Ja dieses Jahr war nur mittelmäßig, aber dafür hatte ich endlich Zeit Uncharted 4 und God of war fertig zu spielen… ok das war nur für die ps4. Aber auf der Xbox hab ich zumindest viel msfs und natürlich forma gezockt


----------



## RevolverOcelot (1. November 2022)

Jedes mal artet es aus wenn es um MS geht und der FeralKid auftaucht.  
Langsam sollte man auf das Gerede von Ihm nicht wirklich eingehen. 
Da wird egal was man schreib immer hin und her gewendet damit MS gut aussieht.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Jedes mal artet es aus wenn es um MS geht und der FeralKid auftaucht.
> Langsam sollte man auf das Gerede von Ihm nicht wirklich eingehen.
> Da wird egal was man schreib immer hin und her gewendet damit MS gut aussieht.


Mit mir kannst du immer reden, solange man bei der Wahrheit bleibt.
Das Phone hier aber offenbar ganz bewusst (mal wieder...) Falschinfos streut, scheint dich hingegen nicht im geringsten zu stören. Klar, selektive Fan-Wahrnehmung und so. Brauchst dich nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Bleib sachlich und fair. Dann kannst du gerne schreiben was du willst. Aber ich greife im gegensatz zu dir niemanden einfach so persönlich an.
Danke.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (1. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Die Seite Metacritic.com hat die XBox Game Studios offiziell zum publisher mit dem höchsten je gemessenen durchschnittlichen Wertungsspiegel in einem Jahr gekührt. Das war in 2021. Hier zur Info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mir die Seite eben mal angesehen.
Da du ja immer so zwanghaft korrekt sein willst wenn es um MS geht, dort wird Deathloop noch unter Bethesda Softworks als Publisher aufgeführt der auf dieser Seite auf Platz 5 in dem Jahr gelistet ist.
Also ist es wohl doch eher blödsinnig den Titel mit zu MS zu zählen. Die haben da eh nichts mehr dazu beigetragen da die Übernahme zum Release ja grade mal paar Monate abgeschlossen war.



RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Jedes mal artet es aus wenn es um MS geht und der FeralKid auftaucht.
> Langsam sollte man auf das Gerede von Ihm nicht wirklich eingehen.
> Da wird egal was man schreib immer hin und her gewendet damit MS gut aussieht.


Braucht er scheinbar für sein Ego oder so. 
War vorher im Gamesaktuell Forum schon nicht anders.


----------



## Old-Dirty (1. November 2022)

Wenn wir schon bei der Meta sind, MS hat dieses Jahr noch CrossfireX auf die Xbox gebracht.
Die Singleplayerkampagne hat soweit ich weiß eine Meta von 40!!, obwohl Remedy daran gearbeitet hat,
die ja zweifellos ein gutes Studio sind. Mir hat der Shooter sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Hab mir die Seite eben mal angesehen.
> Da du ja immer so zwanghaft korrekt sein willst wenn es um MS geht, dort wird Deathloop noch unter Bethesda Softworks als Publisher aufgeführt der auf dieser Seite auf Platz 5 in dem Jahr gelistet ist.
> Also ist es wohl doch eher blödsinnig den Titel mit zu MS zu zählen. Die haben da eh nichts mehr dazu beigetragen da die Übernahme zum Release ja grade mal paar Monate abgeschlossen war.


Auch ohne Deathloop trifft die Aussage jedoch weiter zu.
Schauen wir uns doch mal im O-Ton an, was Metacritic da so geschrieben hat. Seit nunmehr 12 Jahren wird dort Jahr für Jahr der beste Publisher (nach Wertungen) ermittelt:

*"Metacritic's #1 Publisher of the Year. *It is very rare for a publisher to average above 80 for its releases across a single calendar year. But how often does a company average above 85 ? *Never ... until this year.*

Our runaway winner of this year's Publisher of the Year honors, Microsoft certainly published fewer titles in 2021 than it does in a typical year. But what games it did publish were uniformly excellent, making Microsoft the only publisher with a 100% success rate. Three different titles scored 90 or higher (also tops among all publishers): the latest Forza Horizon racer, a sequel to Psychonauts, and the Xbox Series X version of Microsoft Flight Simulator. (Their successes almost make Halo Infinite seem like a disappointment with a mere 87.) Can Microsoft maintain its quality control once Activision Blizzard is welcomed into the fold? Stay tuned."

Also ihr Playse Fans könnt das drehen und wenden wie ihr wollt, aber Fakt ist und bleibt, dass MS sich den Rekord sauber und eindeutig eingefahren hat. Worüber man diskutieren kann ist, für welche Plattformen diese Games erschienen sind. Das ist ebenso wahr. Aber Leute, lasst uns doch bitte nicht darüber streiten ob der Himmel nun blau oder gelb ist. Was feststeht muss auch allgemein anerkannt werden. Sonst können wir uns die Welt auch alle so malen, wie es uns gerade passt. Aber es gibt schon auch gewisse Wahrheiten, die einfach Gültigkeit haben.


Old-Dirty schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei der Meta sind, MS hat dieses Jahr noch CrossfireX auf die Xbox gebracht.
> Die Singleplayerkampagne hat soweit ich weiß eine Meta von 40!!, obwohl Remedy daran gearbeitet hat,
> die ja zweifellos ein gutes Studio sind. Mir hat der Shooter sehr gut gefallen.



Wobei das Spiel ja nicht von MS stammt.
Wundert mich auch was Remedy da fabriziert hat, aber wenn du sagst es hätte dir gefallen ist doch schön.
Ich stimme zu, dass Metacritic absolut nicht alles ist. Was gab es schon für tolle Wertungen und was für schlechte Spiele dahinter...


----------



## RevolverOcelot (1. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Auch ohne Deathloop trifft die Aussage jedoch weiter zu.
> Schauen wir uns doch mal im O-Ton an, was Metacritic da so geschrieben hat. Seit nunmehr 12 Jahren wird dort Jahr für Jahr der beste Publisher (nach Wertungen) ermittelt:
> 
> *"Metacritic's #1 Publisher of the Year. *It is very rare for a publisher to average above 80 for its releases across a single calendar year. But how often does a company average above 85 ? *Never ... until this year.*
> ...


Siehst du, schon wieder.
Crossfire X gar nicht so gutes Meta und schon kommt die Ausrede "es ist ja nicht von MS" aber das Ding wurde die letzten E3s usw. vom MS gepusht und sonst ist es ja nirgends außer auf der Xbox verfügbar, aber ist jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr so wichtig. 
Ich frage mich ob ich Psychonauts 2 auch mal auf einer anderen Konsole zocken kann außer auf der Xbox? Ein Tipp es fängt mit einem P an und hört mit einem S auf.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (1. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Also ihr Playse Fans könnt das drehen und wenden wie ihr wollt, aber Fakt ist und bleibt, dass MS sich den Rekord sauber und eindeutig eingefahren hat. Worüber man diskutieren kann ist, für welche Plattformen diese Games erschienen sind. Das ist ebenso wahr. Aber Leute, lasst uns doch bitte nicht darüber streiten ob der Himmel nun blau oder gelb ist. Was feststeht muss auch allgemein anerkannt werden. Sonst können wir uns die Welt auch alle so malen, wie es uns gerade passt. Aber es gibt schon auch gewisse Wahrheiten, die einfach Gültigkeit haben.


Fühle mich zwar nicht als "Playse Fan" angesprochen aber wenn sie diesen "Award" bekommen haben dann sicher nicht ohne Grund. Bestreite ich doch nicht.
Kann ich mir jetzt aber auch nix von kaufen weil mir solche Wertungen und "Auszeichnungen" generell am Ar... vorbei gehen.
Für mich haben sowohl MS als auch Sony schon seit Jahren nichts mehr gerissen.
Der übliche Kram wie Forza ist schön und gut, nehme ich hier und da im Sale mit. Aber irgendwas wo ich sage "ja, das ist geil" war da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr dabei. Das kommt nur von 3rd Partys.
Darum hoffe ich dass ich das vielleicht von Avowed oder Fable sagen kann.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Siehst du, schon wieder.
> Crossfire X gar nicht so gutes Meta und schon kommt die Ausrede "es ist ja nicht von MS" aber das Ding wurde die letzten E3s usw. vom MS gepusht und sonst ist es ja nirgends außer auf der Xbox verfügbar, aber ist jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr so wichtig.
> Ich frage mich ob ich Psychonauts 2 auch mal auf einer anderen Konsole zocken kann außer auf der Xbox? Ein Tipp es fängt mit einem P an und hört mit einem S auf.



Das meinte ich so ganricht - also wieso "Ausrede"? Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass nicht MS das Spiel auf die Box gebracht hat, sondern Smilegate/Remedy. Das hatte aber mit dem Metacritic von Crossfire X nichts zu tun.

Vielleicht scheint es hier eher so zu sein, als würdest du reflexartig irgendeinen "Angriffspunkt" bei mir suchen.
Auch dein anderer Punkt.... Du hast meinen Text offensichtlich nichtmal zuende gelesen. Ich habe doch selbst geschrieben, das man darüber sprechen sollte, wo diese Spiele erschienen  sind, dass man aber andererseits den Metacritic Rekord als besten Publisher den XGS aber auch nicht absprechen kann.
Nochmal die Bitte: versuch sachlich zu bleiben. Das kann doch wohl nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## Datalus (1. November 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> WEIL ER GELOGEN IST...stimmt diese Durchschnittswertung nicht....Ignorierst du jedes mal gekonnt.
> Weniger Spiele, diese teils doppelt in die Liste gepackt wurden, weniger Bewertung und diese teils überzogen und ein paar mega schlechte Microsoft Studios spiele ausgelassen.
> 
> HALO war nicht komplett zu Release und ist bis heute nicht komplett...dafür wären andere zerrissen worden aber gut Halo ist eh so gut wie Geschichte.
> ...



Das Spiel hat längst ein Review erhalten. Es ist aber erst kürzlich auf Xbox erschienen.

Die Zahl der Reviews per Plattform hängt davon ab, welche Version die Publisher an die Magszine versenden. Meist sind beide Versionen gleich, insofern es sowieso keinen Unterschied macht - wenn man nicht Pixel zählen möchte.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Fühle mich zwar nicht als "Playse Fan" angesprochen aber wenn sie diesen "Award" bekommen haben dann sicher nicht ohne Grund. Bestreite ich doch nicht.
> Kann ich mir jetzt aber auch nix von kaufen weil mir solche Wertungen und "Auszeichnungen" generell am Ar... vorbei gehen.
> Für mich haben sowohl MS als auch Sony schon seit Jahren nichts mehr gerissen.
> Der übliche Kram wie Forza ist schön und gut, nehme ich hier und da im Sale mit. Aber irgendwas wo ich sage "ja, das ist geil" war da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr dabei. Das kommt nur von 3rd Partys.
> Darum hoffe ich dass ich das vielleicht von Avowed oder Fable sagen kann.


Dich zähle ich auch nicht zu den 2-3 Hardcore Sony Fans hier, die auf gedeih und verderb alles verteidigen was mit Playstation zu tun hat und bei jeder noch so fadenscheinigen Gelegenheit gegen die Xbox schießen, auch wenn dafür die Wahrheit dann einfach mal gebeugt werden muss.

Aber du springst eben schonmal gerne mit auf, wenn diejenigen wieder loslegen gegen mich.
Ich mache ja auch keinen Heel daraus, dass MS (mittlerweile) das (aus meiner Sicht) besser Gamingangebot hat als Sony. Aber ich darf schon von mit behaupten, dass ich sachlich und bei der Wahrheit bleibe. Und wenn ich doch mal falsch liege, dann habe ich auch keine Probleme damit es hier zuzugeben. Alles schon vorgekommen. Diese Eigenschaft würde ich mir von anderen Usern hier (vorneweg) Phone auch mal wünschen, denn es gehört zu einem guten Forum und einer Diskussion von der alle etwas haben schlichtweg mit dazu. Schönen Abend noch allerseits.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat längst ein Review erhalten. Es ist aber erst kürzlich auf Xbox erschienen.
> 
> Die Zahl der Reviews per Plattform hängt davon ab, welche Version die Publisher an die Magszine versenden. Meist sind beide Versionen gleich, insofern es sowieso keinen Unterschied macht - wenn man nicht Pixel zählen möchte.



Schön erklärt. ich wage nur zu bezweifeln, dass das bei ihm was bringt, weil er sich glaube ich für die Wahrheit nicht so sehr interessiert, wenn sie ihm nicht passt. Ein Erfahrungswert.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (1. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dich zähle ich auch nicht zu den 2-3 Hardcore Sony Fans hier, die auf gedeih und verderb alles verteidigen was mit Playstation zu tun hat und bei jeder noch so fadenscheinigen Gelegenheit gegen die Xbox schießen, auch wenn dafür die Wahrheit dann einfach mal gebeugt werden muss.
> 
> Aber du springst eben schonmal gerne mit auf, wenn diejenigen wieder loslegen gegen mich.


Ja, sind ja immer nur die anderen. Triff auf dich aber eben ganz genauso zu. Ich finde eure ständigen Schwanzvergleiche sind einfach nur vollkommen dämlich und stören nur das Forenklima.
Das war mit dir und anderen damals schon im Gamesaktuell Forum so und ist hier nicht anders.
Immer und immer wieder die gleichen sinnlosen reibereien. "Meine Konsole hat mehr Spiele als deine".  Jeder normale Gamer spielt einfach das was ihm gefällt auf der Plattform die ihm gefällt und ihr Fanboys macht ständig so ein Theater, kramt jeden noch so banalen Fakt raus der eure Plattform besser dastehen lässt und macht das gleiche um die andere Plattform möglichst schlecht dastehen zu lassen. Es ist echt der reinste Kindergarten.
Selbst wenn du andere User mal "korrigieren" möchtest dann lass doch wenigstens diese unnötigen Vergleiche außen vor. Denn die ersten Vergleiche mit Sony kamen ja (welch Überraschung) wieder von dir.  Dass du damit die Fanboys der anderen Seite wie "Phone" triggerst bis die dann auch wieder dagegenschießen und sich das ganze wieder hochschaukelt solltest du doch nach all den Jahren mal gemerkt haben. Aber wahrscheinlich ist auch das vollkommene absicht.


----------



## FeralKid (1. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja, sind ja immer nur die anderen. Triff auf dich aber eben ganz genauso zu. Ich finde eure ständigen Schwanzvergleiche sind einfach nur vollkommen dämlich und stören nur das Forenklima.
> Das war mit dir und anderen damals schon im Gamesaktuell Forum so und ist hier nicht anders.
> Immer und immer wieder die gleichen sinnlosen reibereien. "Meine Konsole hat mehr Spiele als deine".  Jeder normale Gamer spielt einfach das was ihm gefällt auf der Plattform die ihm gefällt und ihr Fanboys macht ständig so ein Theater, kramt jeden noch so banalen Fakt raus der eure Plattform besser dastehen lässt und macht das gleiche um die andere Plattform möglichst schlecht dastehen zu lassen. Es ist echt der reinste Kindergarten.
> Selbst wenn du andere User mal "korrigieren" möchtest dann lass doch wenigstens diese unnötigen Vergleiche außen vor. Denn die ersten Vergleiche mit Sony kamen ja (welch Überraschung) wieder von dir.  Dass du damit die Fanboys der anderen Seite wie "Phone" triggerst bis die dann auch wieder dagegenschießen und sich das ganze wieder hochschaukelt solltest du doch nach all den Jahren mal gemerkt haben. Aber wahrscheinlich ist auch das vollkommene absicht.


Ach, ich habe also angefangen?
Das sehe ich nicht so und schon garnicht bin ich der erste, der hier unsachlich wurde.
Solange man bei den Fakten bleibt habe ich auch garnichts gegen intensivere Diskussionen, die können durchaus Spaß machen auch wenn man unterschiedlicher Meinung ist.
Ekelig wirds aber immer dann, wenn entweder Lügen aufgetischt werden oder man auf einer persönlichen Ebene angreift. Da beides aber tatsächlich wieder mal aus der anderen Ecke kommt bleibe ich dabei. Ja, hier sind tatsächlich die anderen schuld. Ich bin nur der depp, der sich auf sie einlässt. Aber einfach ignorieren, wenn so viel Unsinn verzapft wird, finde ich auch nicht immer richtig. Und völlig neutral bist auch du nicht, sonst würdest du nicht immer nur in die eine Richtung schießen. Wäre geheuchelt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (1. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe also angefangen?


Mit den Sonyvergleichen? Ja! Wie so oft.
Alles andere ist das übliche hin und her.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Und völlig neutral bist auch du nicht, sonst würdest du nicht immer nur in die eine Richtung schießen. Wäre geheuchelt.


Ich habe von "euch" gesprochen und damit beide Seiten gemeint.
Wo ich von dir gesprochen haben bezog sich auf die Sonyvergleiche. Siehe Oben.


----------



## McTrevor (2. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe also angefangen?
> Das sehe ich nicht so und schon garnicht bin ich der erste, der hier unsachlich wurde.
> Solange man bei den Fakten bleibt habe ich auch garnichts gegen intensivere Diskussionen, die können durchaus Spaß machen auch wenn man unterschiedlicher Meinung ist.
> Ekelig wirds aber immer dann, wenn entweder Lügen aufgetischt werden oder man auf einer persönlichen Ebene angreift. Da beides aber tatsächlich wieder mal aus der anderen Ecke kommt bleibe ich dabei. Ja, hier sind tatsächlich die anderen schuld. Ich bin nur der depp, der sich auf sie einlässt. Aber einfach ignorieren, wenn so viel Unsinn verzapft wird, finde ich auch nicht immer richtig. Und völlig neutral bist auch du nicht, sonst würdest du nicht immer nur in die eine Richtung schießen. Wäre geheuchelt.


Du hast einige Probleme in Deiner Kommunikation:

Du entwertest Beiträge anderer gerne pauschal, in dem Du einfach Fanboytum des Postenden in den Raum stellst. Wenn Belege für pro-Sony oder contra-MS  verlinkt werden, unterstellst Du mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit der Quelle eben solches Fanboytum, Lügentum oder gar Verschwörung (man denke hier konkret an die Probleme mit dem Elite-Controller wobei Netzberichte zu den Problemen in der Häufung von Dir als Sony-Fanboys, die einfach lügen um Microsoft schlecht zu machen eingestuft wurden). 

Du verwendest auch gerne die Floskel, dass jeder, der einen bestimmten Punkt anders sieht als Du ein Fanboy ist, der etwas nicht wahrhaben will. Absichtlich oder nicht ist das eine erhebliche Abwertung der anderen Person und wird von vielen dann auch als direkt beleidigend empfunden.

Das ganze kombinierst Du mit einer an Satire grenzenden Bewunderung von MS und statierst dabei auch gerne Deine Objektivität im selben Satz. Nicht wenige hier benutzen Ad-Blocker oder bezahlen für einen Premium-Account um von Werbung verschont zu bleiben. Und lesen dann Deine Beiträge die (mich zumindest) nicht selten sogar an Kirchenpredigten erinnern.


----------



## FeralKid (2. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Du hast einige Probleme in Deiner Kommunikation:
> 
> Du entwertest Beiträge anderer gerne pauschal, in dem Du einfach Fanboytum des Postenden in den Raum stellst. Wenn Belege für pro-Sony oder contra-MS  verlinkt werden, unterstellst Du mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit der Quelle eben solches Fanboytum, Lügentum oder gar Verschwörung (man denke hier konkret an die Probleme mit dem Elite-Controller wobei Netzberichte zu den Problemen in der Häufung von Dir als Sony-Fanboys, die einfach lügen um Microsoft schlecht zu machen eingestuft wurden).
> 
> ...



Jedoch nie etwas das sich nicht nachweisen ließe. Das Thema "Lüge" wurde wie du sehen kannst vom User phone aufgemacht. Wie sich dann aber heraus stellte war es sein Beitrag, der nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, das ist nunmal Fakt und geschieht so auch nicht zum ersten Mal.

Das Problem in der Kommunikation liegt daher nicht bei mir. Ich sorge eher für Aufklärung. So auch in diesem Fall.

Deinem zweiten Absatz finde ich hingegen völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Nenn mir mal ein Beispiel, wo ich MS so huldige, bzw predige und blind verehre. Bin ich mal gespannt drauf. Ich denke manchen fehlen hier einfach die Argumente, daher wird was konstruiert, um Scheinwahrheiten zu erschaffen. Dann wird das ganze immer wieder wiederholt und nachher glaubt man das ganze dann auch noch selbst. Doch die Realität sieht da schon deutlich anders aus. Daher wirst du auch kein Beispiel für deine Behauptung finden.


----------



## McTrevor (2. November 2022)

Ich habe nur geschrieben, wie ich (und wahrscheinlich auch andere) es wahrnehmen. Was Du damit machst (und ob) ist Dein Bier. 

Ich werde da keine weitere Energie reinstecken. Wenn Du auf dem Standunkt bleibst, dass alle anderen das Problem sind, dann ist das so.


----------



## FeralKid (2. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich habe nur geschrieben, wie ich (und wahrscheinlich auch andere) es wahrnehmen. Was Du damit machst (und ob) ist Dein Bier.
> 
> Ich werde da keine weitere Energie reinstecken. Wenn Du auf dem Standunkt bleibst, dass alle anderen das Problem sind, dann ist das so.


Ah... Doch so "gehaltvoll". Na dann.
Hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Und wieder erfindest du was hinzu. Ich sprach nie davon das "alle anderen" das Problem sind, sondern davon das die Ursache dieser Diskussion bei den 2-3 Sony Hardcorefans hier im Forum liegt. Das lässt sich eben auch nachweisen und es ist schon interessant, dass andere ungescholten lügen verbreiten dürfen, ich aber am Pranger stehe (auch von dir), als derjenige, der die Wahrheit ans Licht bringt.

Mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## SGDrDeath (2. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ah... Doch so "gehaltvoll". Na dann.
> Hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Und wieder erfindest du was hinzu. Ich sprach nie davon das "alle anderen" das Problem sind, sondern davon das die Ursache dieser Diskussion bei den 2-3 Sony Hardcorefans hier im Forum liegt. Das lässt sich eben auch nachweisen und es ist schon interessant, dass andere ungescholten lügen verbreiten dürfen, ich aber am Pranger stehe (auch von dir), als derjenige, der die Wahrheit ans Licht bringt.
> 
> Mal drüber nachdenken.


Du hast gerade perfekt seine Aussage bestätigt, merkst es nicht und stellst dich wieder schlauer als alle anderen dar.

Nachdenken sollte hier dringend nur einer, aber der merkt es halt nicht weil er sich hält für schlauer als alle anderen hält. Scheint ein gewaltiges Ego-Problem bei demjenigen zu sein.


----------



## FeralKid (3. November 2022)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du hast gerade perfekt seine Aussage bestätigt, merkst es nicht und stellst dich wieder schlauer als alle anderen dar.
> 
> Nachdenken sollte hier dringend nur einer, aber der merkt es halt nicht weil er sich hält für schlauer als alle anderen hält. Scheint ein gewaltiges Ego-Problem bei demjenigen zu sein.


Ah, da ist sie ja die Nr. 4 der Sony Fan trolls hier im Forum.
Lange nichts mehr von dir gehört.
Um deinen Kommentar einordnen zu können muss man eben auch wissen, aus welcher Ecke du kommst. Bei dir hatte es ja auch ähnlich extreme Züge, wie beim User phone angenommen. Erinnere mich sehr gut. Möglicherweise der gleiche User hinter einem anderen Account.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. November 2022)

Ich gebs auf, keine Lust mehr in diese sinnlose Diskussion hier noch weiter Energie zu verschwenden, verschwendete Zeit


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ah, da ist sie ja die Nr. 4 der Sony Fan trolls hier im Forum.
> Lange nichts mehr von dir gehört.
> Um deinen Kommentar einordnen zu können muss man eben auch wissen, aus welcher Ecke du kommst. Bei dir hatte es ja auch ähnlich extreme Züge, wie beim User phone angenommen. Erinnere mich sehr gut. Möglicherweise der gleiche User hinter einem anderen Account.


Jeder der deine Diskussions- und Argumentationsart kritisiert ist automatisch ein Sony-Fanboy. Besser konntest du gar nicht beweisen was man über dich schreibt.

Aber gut, nach diesem Eigentor braucht man mit dir nicht weiter diskutieren, du merkst hat gar nichts mehr in deiner kleinen MS-Welt.

PS (Oh Gott ich benutze eine Abkürzung die auch für Playstation steht, ich muss von Sony bezahlt sein): Darfst mal gerne bei mir vorbeikommen und nach Sony suchen, wird lustig anzusehen wie du verzweifeslt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (3. November 2022)

Um mal wieder aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, MS muss 2023 liefern, nachdem man 2022 komplett versagt hat. Es gab kein einziges großes Spiel und wenn so ein kleines Spiel wie Pentiment das einzige 1st Party Highlight im Jahr sind, läuft etwas grundlegend falsch. Ja, Grounded hat den EA verlassen, ist aber keine wirkliche Neuveröffentlichung.

Selbst das Gamepass Line Up fand ich dieses Jahr fast durchgehend sehr schwach. Es gab gerade einmal 2 Spiele die ich interessant und gut fand (Dusk Falls, A Plague Tale). Das ist einfach viel zu wenig, wenn man das Netflix der Spiele sein will. Wozu hat man denn so viele Studios wenn dabei am Ende nichts rauskommt?

2023 sieht zum Glück besser aus, muss es auch, denn schlechter geht es nicht. Bin gespannt welche Spiele letztendlich erscheinen, oder nicht noch verschoben werden. Freue mich auf Starfield das hoffentlich gut wird, Redfall bin ich unentschlossen ob ich wirklich die Zielgruppe bin, bei Forza bin ich es auf jeden Fall nicht.  Es kommt zwar noch Age of Empires 4 für Konsolen, als PC Besitzer ist das aber ein alter Hut.

Ich hoffe daher auf weitere Exklusivspiele und größere Day1 Veröffentlichungen für 2023, damit sich die XBOX und der Gamepass  wieder richtig lohnen und das man endlich kontinuierlich jedes Jahr liefert.


----------



## FeralKid (3. November 2022)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Jeder der deine Diskussions- und Argumentationsart kritisiert ist automatisch ein Sony-Fanboy. Besser konntest du gar nicht beweisen was man über dich schreibt.
> 
> Aber gut, nach diesem Eigentor braucht man mit dir nicht weiter diskutieren, du merkst hat gar nichts mehr in deiner kleinen MS-Welt.
> 
> PS (Oh Gott ich benutze eine Abkürzung die auch für Playstation steht, ich muss von Sony bezahlt sein): Darfst mal gerne bei mir vorbeikommen und nach Sony suchen, wird lustig anzusehen wie du verzweifeslt.


Nein längst nicht jeder.
Du bist es aber definitiv und das hat nichts mit mir sondern mit deinen Kommentaren hier zu tun.
Da kannst du noch so sehr Dinge wie "eigentor" etc behaupten. Aber im Vergleich zu dir bin ich noch ein absolut neutraler Gamer, soviel ist mal sicher. Ich kenne deine Kommentare früher hier im Forum. Dafür gibt es einfach keine bessere Bezeichnung als Fantroll. Weißt du  selbst am besten. Bist ständig mit jemandem aneinender geraten nund schaltest dich auch jetzt hier nur aus diesem einen Grund hier wieder ein. Oder warum schreibst du nach langer Zeit jetzt ausgerechnet hier an der Stelle wieder im Forum? Deine Motiviation könnte nicht durchschaubarer sein.


----------



## FeralKid (3. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, MS muss 2023 liefern, nachdem man 2022 komplett versagt hat. Es gab kein einziges großes Spiel und wenn so ein kleines Spiel wie Pentiment das einzige 1st Party Highlight im Jahr sind, läuft etwas grundlegend falsch. Ja, Grounded hat den EA verlassen, ist aber keine wirkliche Neuveröffentlichung.
> 
> Selbst das Gamepass Line Up fand ich dieses Jahr fast durchgehend sehr schwach. Es gab gerade einmal 2 Spiele die ich interessant und gut fand (Dusk Falls, A Plague Tale). Das ist einfach viel zu wenig, wenn man das Netflix der Spiele sein will. Wozu hat man denn so viele Studios wenn dabei am Ende nichts rauskommt?
> 
> ...


Doch war das GamePass Lineup im Vergleich zum PSNow / PSplus Lineup wieder bärenstark. Viele gute Spiele kamen Day 1 in den Pass.

Und nochmal: es gibt immer Jahre wo keine großen Releases anstehen. Warum sollte das bei MS anders sein, als bei Sony, nur weil sie deutlich mehr Entwickler haben?
Gute Spiele brauchen nunmal Zeit. Mir ist wichtiger, dass die Qualität passt und das sieht man bei MS wohl genauso. Große IPs gibt es dort zuhauf. Also werden sie auch bald wieder liefern. Die Chancen stehen gut, dass sie die gesteckte Benchmark aus 2021 noch übertreffen werden.


----------



## Garfield1980 (3. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Doch war das GamePass Lineup im Vergleich zum PSNow / PSplus Lineup wieder bärenstark. Viele gute Spiele kamen Day 1 in den Pass.
> 
> Und nochmal: es gibt immer Jahre wo keine großen Releases anstehen. Warum sollte das bei MS anders sein, als bei Sony, nur weil sie deutlich mehr Entwickler haben?
> Gute Spiele brauchen nunmal Zeit. Mir ist wichtiger, dass die Qualität passt und das sieht man bei MS wohl genauso. Große IPs gibt es dort zuhauf. Also werden sie auch bald wieder liefern. Die Chancen stehen gut, dass sie die gesteckte Benchmark aus 2021 noch übertreffen werden.


Es geht hier nicht um Sony sondern um Microsoft.  Von daher kannst du dir die Vergleiche direkt sparen. Davon hab ich auf dem PC und der XBOX schließlich nichts. Weder macht es die Spiele besser, noch das Line Up größer. Ich war mit dem Microsoft, Gamepass und Day1 Angebot dieses Jahr sehr unzufrieden und fand es sehr schwach. Das du das anders siehst bringt mir persönlich nichts. Einzig A Plague Tale und A Dusk Falls stachen für mich positiv hervor, sind aber auf das Jahr gesehen einfach zu wenig. MS setzte mir zu stark auf kleine und zum großen Teil belanglose Indie Spiele. Wenn man schon so stark auf ein Abo setzt, muss man auch regelmäßig liefern.


----------



## FeralKid (3. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Sony sondern um Microsoft.  Von daher kannst du dir die Vergleiche direkt sparen. Davon hab ich auf dem PC und der XBOX schließlich nichts. Weder macht es die Spiele besser, noch das Line Up größer. Ich war mit dem Microsoft, Gamepass und Day1 Angebot dieses Jahr sehr unzufrieden und fand es sehr schwach. Das du das anders siehst bringt mir persönlich nichts. Einzig A Plague Tale und A Dusk Falls stachen für mich positiv hervor, sind aber auf das Jahr gesehen einfach zu wenig. MS setzte mir zu stark auf kleine und zum großen Teil belanglose Indie Spiele. Wenn man schon so stark auf ein Abo setzt, muss man auch regelmäßig liefern.


Naja, aber du kannst nicht sagen, schlechter geht's nicht, wenn es eben doch schlechter geht. Psplus machts ja vor.
Das MS in diesem Jahr keine großen Blockbuster Releasen wird, war lange klar als bekannt wurde, dass Starfield, Forza Motorsport 8 und Redfall alle in 2023 erscheinen werden. Daß war sicherlich anders geplant, aber es gab nunmal eine Pandemie, aber dafür gibt es nächstes Jahr wieder umso mehr und es ist ja auch nicht mehr lange hin bis dann. Dieses Jahr war eben das Jahr der Thirds und dafür war es auch nicht schlecht. Und bevor du den GamePass jedes Mal schlecht machst muss man daß eben schon relativieren und sieht ja, dass es eben doch noch deutlich schlechter geht. Siehe psplus. Der Vergleich muss gestattet sein, denn die Dienste stehen in Konkurrenz zueinander.


----------



## Garfield1980 (3. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Naja, aber du kannst nicht sagen, schlechter geht's nicht, wenn es eben doch schlechter geht. Psplus machts ja vor.
> Das MS in diesem Jahr keine großen Blockbuster Releasen wird, war lange klar als bekannt wurde, dass Starfield, Forza Motorsport 8 und Redfall alle in 2023 erscheinen werden. Daß war sicherlich anders geplant, aber es gab nunmal eine Pandemie, aber dafür gibt es nächstes Jahr wieder umso mehr und es ist ja auch nicht mehr lange hin bis dann. Dieses Jahr war eben das Jahr der Thirds und dafür war es auch nicht schlecht. Und bevor du den GamePass jedes Mal schlecht machst muss man daß eben schon relativieren und sieht ja, dass es eben doch noch deutlich schlechter geht. Siehe psplus. Der Vergleich muss gestattet sein, denn die Dienste stehen in Konkurrenz zueinander.


Mein erster Post mit schlechter gehts nicht bezog sich auf den Output an Spielen, nicht auf den Gamepass.

Du kannst von mir aus soviel Vergleichen wie du willst, dann beziehe das aber bitte nicht auf meine Kommentare, denn ich habe nie einen Vergleich angestrebt. Würde es um PS Plus/Extra/Premium gehen, würde ich mich darüber beschweren. Tut es aber nicht.

Ich bewerte lediglich was ich dieses Jahr an Spielen bekommen habe und das war seitens MS einfach schwach.


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Mein erster Post mit schlechter gehts nicht bezog sich auf den Output an Spielen, nicht auf den Gamepass.
> 
> Du kannst von mir aus soviel Vergleichen wie du willst, dann beziehe das aber bitte nicht auf meine Kommentare, denn ich habe nie einen Vergleich angestrebt. Würde es um PS Plus/Extra/Premium gehen, würde ich mich darüber beschweren. Tut es aber nicht.
> 
> Ich bewerte lediglich was ich dieses Jahr an Spielen bekommen habe und das war seitens MS einfach schwach.


Dann musst du das allerdings anders schreiben. In deinem Text unten bezieht sich das "schwach" nämlich sehr wohl auf den GamePass. Und das muss man eben relativieren. 

Ansonsten klar: in diesem Jahr hat MS keine Blockbuster gelauncht. Im nächsten Jahr sind dafür gleich wieder drei AAA Games anvisiert und es könnten weitere hinzu kommen. Diese Wellenbewegung ist bei den Herstellern ziemlich normal. Das gibts überall. Ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so.


----------



## McTrevor (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dann musst du das allerdings anders schreiben. In deinem Text unten bezieht sich das "schwach" nämlich sehr wohl auf den GamePass. Und das muss man eben relativieren.
> 
> Ansonsten klar: in diesem Jahr hat MS keine Blockbuster gelauncht. Im nächsten Jahr sind dafür gleich wieder drei AAA Games anvisiert und es könnten weitere hinzu kommen. Diese Wellenbewegung ist bei den Herstellern ziemlich normal. Das gibts überall. Ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so.


Nein, da muss man überhaupt nichts relativieren. Dat Dingen kostet 120 Euro im Jahr. Und wenn für den Preis für einen oder mehrere Nutzer der Output unbefriedigend ist, dann ändert sich da auch nichts dran, wenn Sony oder Nintendo in dem Jahr oder irgendeinem anderen Zeitraum mehr oder weniger Qualität und/oder Quantität geliefert haben. Wenn der Gegenwert für 120 Euro schwach ist, ist er schwach.

Für mich sind Abo-Modelle generell nichts, da ich im Jahr vielleicht 60-100 Euro für Spiele überhaupt ausgebe. Da dürfte ein Abo höchstens 40 Euro im Jahr kosten, da ich mir Titel, die ich spielen will, die nicht im Abo sind, ja noch dazu kaufen muss. Und das ist nicht realistisch für einen Anbieter. Und Day One interessiert mich dazu auch nicht die Bohne. Habe gerne gut abgehangene und bugfreie Spiele (gerne auch mit guten Mods) die auf moderater Hardware vernünftig laufen.


----------



## Old-Dirty (4. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Für mich sind Abo-Modelle generell nichts, da ich im Jahr vielleicht 60-100 Euro für Spiele überhaupt ausgebe. Da dürfte ein Abo höchstens 40 Euro im Jahr kosten, da ich mir Titel, die ich spielen will, die nicht im Abo sind, ja noch dazu kaufen muss. Und das ist nicht realistisch für einen Anbieter. Und Day One interessiert mich dazu auch nicht die Bohne. Habe gerne gut abgehangene und bugfreie Spiele (gerne auch mit guten Mods) die auf moderater Hardware vernünftig laufen.


Ich hab im Moment auch kein reines Spiele-Abo.
Überlege aber das von Humble zu testen. Das wurde erst kürzlich auf 12€ angehoben,
aber man darf die Games behalten, die es monatlich gibt und kann auf einen Spielekatalog zurückgreifen.
Letzen Monat gab es beispielsweise u.a. Deathloop.

Das ist sind jetzt keine 40€, aber das einzige Abo, was mMn beim Preis/Leistungsverhältnis punktet.


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Nein, da muss man überhaupt nichts relativieren. Dat Dingen kostet 120 Euro im Jahr. Und wenn für den Preis für einen oder mehrere Nutzer der Output unbefriedigend ist, dann ändert sich da auch nichts dran, wenn Sony oder Nintendo in dem Jahr oder irgendeinem anderen Zeitraum mehr oder weniger Qualität und/oder Quantität geliefert haben. Wenn der Gegenwert für 120 Euro schwach ist, ist er schwach.
> 
> Für mich sind Abo-Modelle generell nichts, da ich im Jahr vielleicht 60-100 Euro für Spiele überhaupt ausgebe. Da dürfte ein Abo höchstens 40 Euro im Jahr kosten, da ich mir Titel, die ich spielen will, die nicht im Abo sind, ja noch dazu kaufen muss. Und das ist nicht realistisch für einen Anbieter. Und Day One interessiert mich dazu auch nicht die Bohne. Habe gerne gut abgehangene und bugfreie Spiele (gerne auch mit guten Mods) die auf moderater Hardware vernünftig laufen.


Für die 120€ im Jahr hat man aber Zugang zu sehr vielen Top Games Day One bekommen, wo man vermutlich 500 - 1000 € hätte hinlegen müssen, wenn man die alle kaufen würde. Insofern muss man das eben schon relativeren, denn dieses Angebot gibt es nirgends ausser im GamePass. Das das 2021er Jahr noch deutlich stärker war, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. Ich wäre nur vorsichtiger mit Äusserungen wie "schwächer gehts nicht" in Bezug auf den Pass, denn wir alle wissen ja, das es andere Abodienste gibt, die um Welten schlechter bis grottig sind. Es gibt kein anderes Abomodell, das  beim Preis/Leistungsverhältnis dem Pass das Wasser reichen kann - auch nicht in diesem Jahr. Darum gehts. Das der Pass sich auch mit seinem eigenen Maßstäben messen lassen muss, ist sicherlich ein anderes Thema. Man hat die Messlatte halt selbst schon sehr hoch gesetzt, das ist sicherlich richtig.

Aber daher finde ich manche Kritik auch arg überzogen bzw trollbehaftet.


----------



## Garfield1980 (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dann musst du das allerdings anders schreiben. In deinem Text unten bezieht sich das "schwach" nämlich sehr wohl auf den GamePass. Und das muss man eben relativieren.
> 
> Ansonsten klar: in diesem Jahr hat MS keine Blockbuster gelauncht. Im nächsten Jahr sind dafür gleich wieder drei AAA Games anvisiert und es könnten weitere hinzu kommen. Diese Wellenbewegung ist bei den Herstellern ziemlich normal. Das gibts überall. Ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so.


Warum muss ich das anders schreiben, wenn ich in meinem ersten Post den Gamepass garnicht erwähnt habe? 

Ja, dass schwach bezieht sich auf den Gamepass und relativeren muss ich da überhaupt nichts, da ich diese Aussage nur auf mich beziehe und nicht auf andere oder die Allgemeinheit.  Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Durch das relativieren ändert sich für mich nichts am Angebot, weder habe ich dadurch mehr Spiele, noch habe ich bessere Spiele. Ich habe dadurch immer noch nur 2 Spiele die mir dieses Jahr zusagten und das ist einfach schwach. Es ist schön wenn dir das Angebot zusagt. Bei mir ist das eben nicht der Fall und das sollte man akzeptieren können, ohne zu relativieren.


----------



## McTrevor (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Für die 120€ im Jahr hat man aber Zugang zu sehr vielen Top Games Day One bekommen,


nicht in 2022 wie nun mehrere Nutzer hier dargelegt haben


FeralKid schrieb:


> wo man vermutlich 500 - 1000 € hätte hinlegen müssen, wenn man die alle kaufen würde.


So gerechnet spare ich mit Netflix 30.000 Euro jährlich, gegenüber wenn ich mir das alles kaufen würde. Ist natürlich Unfug. Bei Netflix wie auch im Gamepass interessiert den konkreten Benutzer in aller regel nur ein winziger Bruchteil des Angebots. Und wenn in dem gewünschten Bereich dann Ebbe ist bringen dem dann 500 Serien, Filme oder Spiele, die ihn nicht interessieren, genau gar nichts.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Insofern muss man das eben schon relativeren,


ne


FeralKid schrieb:


> denn dieses Angebot gibt es nirgends ausser im GamePass.


Wenn ich Dir Dosenravioli für 200 Euro die Dose verkaufe gibt es dieses Angebot auch nirgends außer bei mir.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Das das 2021er Jahr noch deutlich stärker war, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren.


Tut auch niemand und interessiert auch keinen im Kontext dieser Meldung. Dass 2021 besser lief bringt dem Abonnenten von 2022 genau gar nichts.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich wäre nur vorsichtiger mit Äusserungen wie "schwächer gehts nicht" in Bezug auf den Pass, denn wir alle wissen ja, das es andere Abodienste gibt, die um Welten schlechter bis grottig sind.


Wieso vorsichtig? Was passiert dann? Tritt einem ein SEK die Tür ein? Mit welcher Begründung? Und wie bereits erklärt, bezog sich die Aussage auf die Performance des Gamepass in 2022 und nicht um den Gamepass in Relation zu anderen Abodiensten. Darum ist dieser Schlenker zu anderen Abodiensten weder hilfreich noch von irgendwem hier gewollt.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Es gibt kein anderes Abomodell, das  beim Preis/Leistungsverhältnis dem Pass das Wasser reichen kann - auch nicht in diesem Jahr.


Das ist ein Statement, welches nach Deiner sehr eigenen Metrik wahr sein mag. Es ist allerdings anmaßend und arrogant, dass Du diese Deine Metrik wie selbstverständlich als allgemeingültig für jeden anderen hinstellst. 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Darum gehts.


wieder ne. darum geht es hier nicht.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Das der Pass sich auch mit seinem eigenen Maßstäben messen lassen muss, ist sicherlich ein anderes Thema. Man hat die Messlatte halt selbst schon sehr hoch gesetzt, das ist sicherlich richtig.


Hat hier niemand behauptet. Aber erklärt natürlich die Enttäuschung der Abonnenten.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Aber daher finde ich manche Kritik auch arg überzogen bzw trollbehaftet.





FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich wäre nur vorsichtiger mit Äusserungen wie "schwächer gehts nicht" in Bezug auf den Pass, denn wir alle wissen ja, das es andere Abodienste gibt, *die um Welten schlechter bis grottig sind*.


Was ist hier nun trollbehaftet?


----------



## Garfield1980 (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Für die 120€ im Jahr hat man aber Zugang zu sehr vielen Top Games Day One bekommen, wo man vermutlich 500 - 1000 € hätte hinlegen müssen, wenn man die alle kaufen würde. Insofern muss man das eben schon relativeren, denn dieses Angebot gibt es nirgends ausser im GamePass.


Bringt mir nichts, wenn mich davon nur 2 überzeugen. So gesehen komme ich auf höchstens 60 Euro. 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich wäre nur vorsichtiger mit Äusserungen wie "schwächer gehts nicht" in Bezug auf den Pass


Ich habe diese Aussage wie gesagt nicht in Bezug auf den Gamepass gestellt (den habe ich in besagtem Kommentar überhaupt erwähnt). Das bezog sich auf den Artikel und damit auf MS 1st Party Line Up 2022.


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Warum muss ich das anders schreiben, wenn ich in meinem ersten Post den Gamepass garnicht erwähnt habe?
> 
> Ja, dass schwach bezieht sich auf den Gamepass und relativeren muss ich da überhaupt nichts, da ich diese Aussage nur auf mich beziehe und nicht auf andere oder die Allgemeinheit.  Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Durch das relativieren ändert sich für mich nichts am Angebot, weder habe ich dadurch mehr Spiele, noch habe ich bessere Spiele. Ich habe dadurch immer noch nur 2 Spiele die mir dieses Jahr zusagten und das ist einfach schwach. Es ist schön wenn dir das Angebot zusagt. Bei mir ist das eben nicht der Fall und das sollte man akzeptieren können, ohne zu relativieren.



Also sagst du nichts anderes, als das man mit seiner eigenen Meinung alles rechtfertigen kann.
Aber umgekehrt, wenn ich bspw sage, dass Sonys spiele in meinen Augen häufig schwaches Gameplay haben und nicht selten einfach nur der Ubiformel folgen, dann wird hier ganz schnell die Fankeule geschwungen. Dabei ist es aber doch meine persönliche Meinung. Daran gibts doch nichts zu relativieren oder zu vergleichen, wenn ich dich hier richtig verstehe... Na, dann wäre das jawohl geklärt.


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> nicht in 2022 wie nun mehrere Nutzer hier dargelegt haben
> 
> So gerechnet spare ich mit Netflix 30.000 Euro jährlich, gegenüber wenn ich mir das alles kaufen würde. Ist natürlich Unfug. Bei Netflix wie auch im Gamepass interessiert den konkreten Benutzer in aller regel nur ein winziger Bruchteil des Angebots. Und wenn in dem gewünschten Bereich dann Ebbe ist bringen dem dann 500 Serien, Filme oder Spiele, die ihn nicht interessieren, genau gar nichts.
> 
> ...


Doch auch in 2021 gab es Day One Zugriff zu nicht wenigen Top Games im Pass. Nicht nur First Party Spiele wandern dort hinein, sondern immer häufiger auch die der Thirds, wie bspw A Plague Tale Requiem. Bei den Firsts finde ich Deathloop dort direkt zu haben, allerdings auch ziemlich nice. Zudem so Dinge wie Death Stranding - gut geschmacksache sicherlich, aber eben auch alles nicht wirklich schlecht. Gab noch etliche andere Spiele.

PSNow bzw jetzt das neue PSPlus Modell gelten allgemein hin als Flop. Das zeigen die Abonenntenzahlen und das haben auch die neuen Quartalszahlen wieder belegt. Da darf man kann man dann schon von grottig sprechen ohne trollbehaftet zu sein. Das Angebot dort gilt nunmal als ziemlich schlecht, ist halt so. Es macht doch einen Unterschied, ob man etwas erfolgreiches und etabliertes schlecht redet, oder etwas, dass ohnehin bereits gescheitert ist und vom Content insgesamt her einfach nicht gut ankommt.

Übrigen: Die 500 - 1000€ ersparnis, waren logischerweise nicht auf das komplette Inventar bezogen dass in den Pass in 2022 gewandert ist, sondern natürlich schon auf die wirklich spielenswerten Titel. Glaube auch kaum, dass die das nicht bewusst war, oder etwa doch? Das würde dann dafür sprechen, dass du dich eigentlich mit dem GamePass garnicht so wirklich auskennst...


----------



## Garfield1980 (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Also sagst du nichts anderes, als das man mit seiner eigenen Meinung alles rechtfertigen kann.
> Aber umgekehrt, wenn ich bspw sage, dass Sonys spiele in meinen Augen häufig schwaches Gameplay haben und nicht selten einfach nur der Ubiformel folgen, dann wird hier ganz schnell die Fankeule geschwungen. Dabei ist es aber doch meine persönliche Meinung. Daran gibts doch nichts zu relativieren oder zu vergleichen, wenn ich dich hier richtig verstehe... Na, dann wäre das jawohl geklärt.


Nein, ich sage nicht das man alles rechtfertigen kann, es kommt darauf an wie man das begründet und man kann dann auf die Gründe eingehen. Wenn ich sage, der Gamepass war dieses Jahr für mich schwach, weil es nur 2 Spiele gab die mir zusagten, kann man sehr wohl darüber diskutieren. Aber zu sagen, da drüben sieht es noch beschissener aus, ändert halt nichts an meiner eigentlichen Aussage.


----------



## Garfield1980 (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Doch auch in 2021 gab es Day One Zugriff zu nicht wenigen Top Games im Pass. Nicht nur First Party Spiele wandern dort hinein, sondern immer häufiger auch die der Thirds, wie bspw A Plague Tale Requiem. Bei den Firsts finde ich Deathloop dort direkt zu haben, allerdings auch ziemlich nice. Zudem so Dinge wie Death Stranding - gut geschmacksache sicherlich, aber eben auch alles nicht wirklich schlecht. Gab noch etliche andere Spiele.



Deathloop gab es nur auf Konsole direkt im Gamepass. Beim PC war es schon 1 Jahr lang draußen. Death Stranding war kein Day1 Release.



FeralKid schrieb:


> PSNow bzw jetzt das neue PSPlus Modell gelten allgemein hin als Flop. Das zeigen die Abonenntenzahlen und das haben auch die neuen Quartalszahlen wieder belegt. Da darf man kann man dann schon von grottig sprechen ohne trollbehaftet zu sein. Das Angebot dort gilt nunmal als ziemlich schlecht, ist halt so. Es macht doch einen Unterschied, ob man etwas erfolgreiches und etabliertes schlecht redet, oder etwas, dass ohnehin bereits gescheitert ist und vom Content insgesamt her einfach nicht gut ankommt.



Schwierig zu beurteilen, da wir nicht wissen, wie die Abo Zahlen aufgeteilt sind. Zwar waren diese Rückläufig, trotzdem sind die Einnahmen gestiegen. Zeigt das ein nicht gerade kleiner Teil sein Abo geupgradet hat. Ich hatte die Upgrade Kosten mit dem Day1 Release von Stray bereits wieder draußen. Werde es aber wahrscheinlich nicht verlängern, bis es ausreichend Spiele gibt, die mich interessieren.


----------



## McTrevor (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Übrigen: Die 500 - 1000€ ersparnis, waren logischerweise nicht auf das komplette Inventar bezogen dass in den Pass in 2022 gewandert ist, sondern natürlich schon auf die wirklich spielenswerten Titel. Glaube auch kaum, dass die das nicht bewusst war, oder etwa doch? Das würde dann dafür sprechen, dass du dich eigentlich mit dem GamePass garnicht so wirklich auskennst...


Das ist doch vollkommener Blödsinn. Du rülpst hier wieder irgendwelche Mondbehauptungen in den Raum. Wenn du weltweit drei Leute findest die für das 2022 Angebot an Neuzugängen des Gamepass freiwillig 500 Euro bezahlt hätten, hättest du die drei größten Deppen des Planeten gefunden.

Wie ich weiter oben angeführt habe ist mir der Gamepass mindestens 80 Euro zu teuer. Falls dort auch regelmäßig Spiele rausfliegen, wäre meine Schmerzgrenze übrigens bei 20 Euro, da ich gute Spiele auch nach Jahren gerne noch mal spiele und die dann also auch noch nachkaufen muss. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis muss man also ganz objektiv sagen, ist eine Katastrophe. Da gibt es auch nicht viel zu deuten und analysieren. Objektiver Fakt halt.

Falls man beim Spielehobby natürlich nur ganz primitiv konsumiert und sich nicht längerfristig mit den guten Spielen auseinandersetzen will, also quasi ein Bulemie-Fast Food Gamer ist anstatt ein Spiele-Connossieur, ja dann ist der Gamepass mit seinen mittelmäßigen Spielen vielleicht nicht ganz so schlecht. 😉


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Deathloop gab es nur auf Konsole direkt im Gamepass. Beim PC war es schon 1 Jahr lang draußen. Death Stranding war kein Day1 Release.
> 
> 
> 
> Schwierig zu beurteilen, da wir nicht wissen, wie die Abo Zahlen aufgeteilt sind. Zwar waren diese Rückläufig, trotzdem sind die Einnahmen gestiegen. Zeigt das ein nicht gerade kleiner Teil sein Abo geupgradet hat. Ich hatte die Upgrade Kosten mit dem Day1 Release von Stray bereits wieder draußen. Werde es aber wahrscheinlich nicht verlängern, bis es ausreichend Spiele gibt, die mich interessieren.


Wissen wir schon. Bevor PSnow eingestampft wurde lag der Dienst zwischen 3-4 Mio Abonnenten und daß obwohl der Dienst einige Jahre vor dem GamePass gestartet ist, der offiziell bei über 25 Millionen Abonnenten liegt. Da PSplus lt Sony User verloren hat, seitdem man PSnow dort integriert hat, kann man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass das "neue" PSnow weiter schrumpft. Hier ist daß Wort flop also angebracht. Alles andere wäre schönredei.

UÜbrigens sind zwar die Umsätze gestiegen, die Gewinne aber um 50% eingebrochen. Der Umsatzzuwachs kam lt Sony durch teurere playstation Hardware und Software Verteuerungen zustande. Nicht aber aus dem Abodienst.


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkommener Blödsinn. Du rülpst hier wieder irgendwelche Mondbehauptungen in den Raum. Wenn du weltweit drei Leute findest die für das 2022 Angebot an Neuzugängen des Gamepass freiwillig 500 Euro bezahlt hätten, hättest du die drei größten Deppen des Planeten gefunden.
> 
> Wie ich weiter oben angeführt habe ist mir der Gamepass mindestens 80 Euro zu teuer. Falls dort auch regelmäßig Spiele rausfliegen, wäre meine Schmerzgrenze übrigens bei 20 Euro, da ich gute Spiele auch nach Jahren gerne noch mal spiele und die dann also auch noch nachkaufen muss. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis muss man also ganz objektiv sagen, ist eine Katastrophe. Da gibt es auch nicht viel zu deuten und analysieren. Objektiver Fakt halt.
> 
> Falls man beim Spielehobby natürlich nur ganz primitiv konsumiert und sich nicht längerfristig mit den guten Spielen auseinandersetzen will, also quasi ein Bulemie-Fast Food Gamer ist anstatt ein Spiele-Connossieur, ja dann ist der Gamepass mit seinen mittelmäßigen Spielen vielleicht nicht ganz so schlecht. 😉


Deinen Text finde ich wesentlich schlechter "rausgerülpst",
Um es mal bei deiner primitiven schreibweise zu bleiben. Deine Behauptung die Spiele im Pass wären alle nur Mittelmäßig ist zudem absoluter Quatsch. Da kann ich ebenso gut behaupten, daß playstation Spiele alle nur Mittelmaß sind. Oder halt was für Gaming-Legasteniker ohne Skills. Denn spielen muss man für deren Games ja nicht können. Nichts für den Anspruchsvollen Connossieur, sondern eher was für Deppen mit zwei linken Händen.  

Das hat den gleichen Wahrheitsgehalt. Aber ist ja egal, denn wenn es um die persönliche Meinung geht, kann man ja alles irgendwie rechtfertigen, haben wir heute hier gelernt... 
Der GamePass hat auch in diesem Jahr wieder viel top bewertete Spiele gebracht. Disco Elysium, Deathloop, death stranding, a plague tale requiem usw. Gab noch viele andere. Wer da was anderes behauptet trollt einfach schlecht.
Wo man natürlich in diesem Jahr wenig bekommen hat, ist beim first party content. Aber dafür gibt es nächstes Jahr halt wieder top AAA Blockbuster. Mir gefällts super!


----------



## Garfield1980 (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wissen wir schon. Bevor PSnow eingestampft wurde lag der Dienst zwischen 3-4 Mio Abonnenten und daß obwohl der Dienst einige Jahre vor dem GamePass gestartet ist, der offiziell bei über 25 Millionen Abonnenten liegt. Da PSplus lt Sony User verloren hat, seitdem man PSnow dort integriert hat, kann man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass das "neue" PSnow weiter schrumpft. Hier ist daß Wort flop also angebracht. Alles andere wäre schönredei.


Das sind dann die Premium Mitglieder, das sagt aber nicht aus, wie viele sich das Extra Abo geholt haben.


FeralKid schrieb:


> UÜbrigens sind zwar die Umsätze gestiegen, die Gewinne aber um 50% eingebrochen. Der Umsatzzuwachs kam lt Sony durch teurere playstation Hardware und Software Verteuerungen zustande. Nicht aber aus dem Abodienst.


Das stimmt nicht, die Umsätze im Abo Bereich sind gestiegen. Siehe Gamepro Artikel: "Obwohl die Zahl der Abos gesunken ist, sind die Umsätze gleichzeitig gestiegen. Das bedeutet, dass mehr Geld pro Abo eingenommen wird, was auf die teureren PS Plus-Abomodelle Extra und Premium zurückzuführen sein wird."








						PS Plus verliert nach Umstellung 2 Millionen Abos, weil ihr „mehr nach draußen geht“
					

Sony hat rund zwei Millionen Abos seit seiner Umstrukturierung in die neuen PS Plus-Modelle verloren. Doch das Unternehmen will sich im nächsten Quartal davon erholen.




					www.gamepro.de


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Das sind dann die Premium Mitglieder, das sagt aber nicht aus, wie viele sich das Extra Abo geholt haben.
> 
> Das stimmt nicht, die Umsätze im Abo Bereich sind gestiegen. Siehe Gamepro Artikel: "Obwohl die Zahl der Abos gesunken ist, sind die Umsätze gleichzeitig gestiegen. Das bedeutet, dass mehr Geld pro Abo eingenommen wird, was auf die teureren PS Plus-Abomodelle Extra und Premium zurückzuführen sein wird."
> 
> ...


Du hast es dennoch nicht verstanden.
PSNow wird eingestampft und Bestandteil von PSPlus.
PSPlus verliert nachweislich in der Zeit darauf Abonennten. Der Rückgang ist unmittelbar auf die Integration von PSNow zurückszuführen. Sony hat die Preise der Abodienste *ingsamt* angehoben, aber wenn du aus den Zahlen schlussfolgerst, das PSNow durch die Integration in PSPLus plötzlich erfolgreicher ist, dann kann man dir nur raten, besser keinen Job mit wirtschaftlichem Hintergrund anzugehen... 

So schreibt bspw Computerbase:
Weniger Spiele verkauft, mehr Umsatz​Bei den Spielen ging der Absatz von 76,4 Millionen auf 62,5 Millionen Exemplare zurück, der Umsatz konnte aber dennoch von 645,4 Milliarden auf 720,7 Milliarden Yen (rund 4,9 Milliarden Euro) erhöht werden, was in Teilen aber auch am schwachen Yen liegt. Der Anteil der digital erworbenen Spiele stieg dabei leicht von 62 Prozent auf 63 Prozent.

Das neue PlayStation Plus zündet noch nicht​Trotz der umfassenden Veränderungen beim Abo-Dienst PlayStation Plus, der PlayStation Now und das alte PlayStation Plus vereint und im Juni auch in Europa gestartet ist, ist die Zahl der Abonnenten erneut rückläufig. Statt 47,3 Millionen Nutzern vor 3 Monaten kommt der Dienst nun nur noch auf 45,4 Millionen Abonnenten.

In einem Bericht von Golem.de heißt es zudem, das Abonennenten gekündigt haben, da sie keine Lust darauf haben den PSNow dienst versteckt untergejubelt zu bekommen.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (4. November 2022)

Kann nicht wer den Thread schließen? Das geht hier sonst ins Unendliche mit der Diskussion.


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Kann nicht wer den Thread schließen? Das geht hier sonst ins Unendliche mit der Diskussion.


Ist doch nicht schlimm. Bringt clicks und kann auch Spaß machen. Zumindest solange man sachlich und bei den Fakten bleibt.


----------



## McTrevor (4. November 2022)

Ich finde ja AMD Grafikkarten besser.


----------



## Garfield1980 (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Du hast es dennoch nicht verstanden.
> PSNow wird eingestampft und Bestandteil von PSPlus.
> PSPlus verliert nachweislich in der Zeit darauf Abonennten. Der Rückgang ist unmittelbar auf die Integration von PSNow zurückszuführen. Sony hat die Preise der Abodienste *ingsamt* angehoben, aber wenn du aus den Zahlen schlussfolgerst, das PSNow durch die Integration in PSPLus plötzlich erfolgreicher ist, dann kann man dir nur raten, besser keinen Job mit wirtschaftlichem Hintergrund anzugehen...


Warum sollte sich die Integration von PSNow negativ auf die Plus Zahlen auswirken? Es gibt schließlich weiterhin das normale Plus Abo (jetzt Essential) zum gleichen Preis.

Die Abo Preise sind nicht gestiegen.
Vorher PS Plus 59,99 Euro, jetzt Plus Essential für 59,99 Euro
Vorher PSNow 119,99 Euro, jetzt Plus Premium für 119,99 Euro.
Das einzige was sich geändert hat ist ein neues Abo namens Plus Extra für 99,99 Euro.


----------



## Garfield1980 (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Weniger Spiele verkauft, mehr Umsatz​Bei den Spielen ging der Absatz von 76,4 Millionen auf 62,5 Millionen Exemplare zurück, der Umsatz konnte aber dennoch von 645,4 Milliarden auf 720,7 Milliarden Yen (rund 4,9 Milliarden Euro) erhöht werden, was in Teilen aber auch am schwachen Yen liegt. Der Anteil der digital erworbenen Spiele stieg dabei leicht von 62 Prozent auf 63 Prozent.


Schön, nur ging es hier garnicht um den Firmen Umsatz/Verkaufszahlen.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Das neue PlayStation Plus zündet noch nicht​Trotz der umfassenden Veränderungen beim Abo-Dienst PlayStation Plus, der PlayStation Now und das alte PlayStation Plus vereint und im Juni auch in Europa gestartet ist, ist die Zahl der Abonnenten erneut rückläufig. Statt 47,3 Millionen Nutzern vor 3 Monaten kommt der Dienst nun nur noch auf 45,4 Millionen Abonnenten.


Das die Abo Mitglieder gesunken sind habe ich nie bestritten.


FeralKid schrieb:


> In einem Bericht von Golem.de heißt es zudem, das Abonennenten gekündigt haben, da sie keine Lust darauf haben den PSNow dienst versteckt untergejubelt zu bekommen.


Warum sollte man ihn versteckt untergejubelt bekommen? Wer keine Lust auf den PS Now Dienst hat holt sich Plus Essential und hat damit das stinknormale Plus von früher zum exakt gleichen Preis.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (4. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Kann nicht wer den Thread schließen? Das geht hier sonst ins Unendliche mit der Diskussion.


Die Diskussion wird auch echt immer dümmer.
Soll PS Plus (oder wie auch immer es jetzt heißt) halt floppen. Und der Gamepass gerne hinterher. 
Diese Abos sind doch allgemein der letzte Müll. Ja, ist nur meine persönliche Meinung bevor wieder jemand Schnappatmung bekommt.


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Schön, nur ging es hier garnicht um den Firmen Umsatz/Verkaufszahlen.
> 
> Das die Abo Mitglieder gesunken sind habe ich doch nie bestritten.
> 
> Warum sollte man ihn versteckt untergejubelt bekommen? Wer keine Lust auf den PS Now Dienst hat holt sich Plus Essential und hat damit das stinknormale Plus von früher zum exakt gleichen Preis.


Es geht darum, das PSNow ein flop war und auch durch die Integration in PSPlus nicht erfolgreicher wurde.
Die Abozahlen schwinden. Spricht nicht dafür, dass es besser wurde. Wenn der Umsatz von PSPlus gewachsen ist, dann wohl weil PSNow user in den Dienst überführt wurden. Aber das ist Augenwischerei. Das Problem ist, dass die Abonennten weniger werden.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Die Diskussion wird auch echt immer dümmer.
> Soll PS Plus (oder wie auch immer es jetzt heißt) halt floppen. Und der Gamepass gerne hinterher.
> Diese Abos sind doch allgemein der letzte Müll. Ja, ist nur meine persönliche Meinung bevor wieder jemand Schnappatmung bekommt.


Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber ich finde solche Dienste super, wenn die Qualität stimmt und das ist beim GamePass einfach der Fall.
Will man nicht mehr missen. Filme schaue ich auch fast nur noch über Netflix. Die Produktionen dafür sind auch häufig top. Gab es früher nicht in der Intensität. Also wenn sich das Angebot verbessert und gleichzeitig zugänglicher wird, dann sollte man daran festhalten.
Aber ebnefalls nur meine persönliche Meinung bevor wieder jemand Schnappatmung bekommt.


----------



## BxN (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Will man nicht mehr missen. Filme schaue ich auch fast nur noch über Netflix.


Finde es ja ganz erstaunlich, dass du neben deiner Tätigkeit als "Rund um die Uhr" Markenbotschafter tatsächlich noch Zeit findest Spiele zu spielen und Filme zu schauen. Respekt!


----------



## FeralKid (4. November 2022)

BxN schrieb:


> Finde es ja ganz erstaunlich, dass du neben deiner Tätigkeit als "Rund um die Uhr" Markenbotschafter tatsächlich noch Zeit findest Spiele zu spielen und Filme zu schauen. Respekt!


Wer hat, der kann... 
Würde aber dennoch nicht behaupten mehr als andere zu schreiben. Da tun sich manche nicht viel hier.


----------



## BxN (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wer hat, der kann...
> Würde aber dennoch nicht behaupten mehr als andere zu schreiben. Da tun sich manche nicht viel hier.



Mag sein, allerdings zieht hier niemand sonst eine vergleichbare Dauerwerbeshow ab. Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## RevolverOcelot (4. November 2022)

Wenn PS Now doch so ein Flop war, warum hat es bisher knapp 8 Jahre auf dem Markt durchgehalten und ist immer noch am Markt? Wenn es so ein Flop gewesen wäre, hätte dann Sony das Ding nicht schon längst abgesägt?
Anscheinend bringt es noch genug Geld für Sony ein.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (4. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber ich finde solche Dienste super, wenn die Qualität stimmt und das ist beim GamePass einfach der Fall.
> Will man nicht mehr missen. Filme schaue ich auch fast nur noch über Netflix. Die Produktionen dafür sind auch häufig top.


Tja. Ich finde die mangelnde Qualität ist genau das Problem bei solchen Abos. Und Netflix ist dafür das beste Beispiel. Da kommt 2-3 mal im Jahr was gutes und der Rest ist höchstens Mittelmaß oder kompletter Müll. Da geht es nur noch um Masse und nicht um Qualität. Kann man sicher aller paar Monate mal abonnieren aber für ein Dauerabo ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis einfach zu schlecht.
Und beim Gaming kann ich die paar Spiele im Jahr auch so kaufen. Da kann ich auf Geiz ist Geil verzichten.


----------



## ElvisMozart (5. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Wenn PS Now doch so ein Flop war, warum hat es bisher knapp 8 Jahre auf dem Markt durchgehalten und ist immer noch am Markt? Wenn es so ein Flop gewesen wäre, hätte dann Sony das Ding nicht schon längst abgesägt?
> Anscheinend bringt es noch genug Geld für Sony ein.


Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Angebot an sich, jetzt auch nicht so verkehrt finde. Für 10 € (bzw. 8,33 €, falls man das "große" Abo nicht braucht) bekommt man ja schon ordentlich Content.  Wenn man nicht immer das Aktuellste zocken muss, dann hat man ja schon ne recht gute Auswahl.

Auch, wenn das für mich persönlich eher nichts ist, da ich die Titel meist schon gespielt habe, die mich interessieren. Da ist dann eher selten was dabei, dass für mich das Abo "rechtfertigt"


----------



## SGDrDeath (5. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nein längst nicht jeder.
> Du bist es aber definitiv und das hat nichts mit mir sondern mit deinen Kommentaren hier zu tun.
> Da kannst du noch so sehr Dinge wie "eigentor" etc behaupten. Aber im Vergleich zu dir bin ich noch ein absolut neutraler Gamer, soviel ist mal sicher. Ich kenne deine Kommentare früher hier im Forum. Dafür gibt es einfach keine bessere Bezeichnung als Fantroll. Weißt du  selbst am besten. Bist ständig mit jemandem aneinender geraten nund schaltest dich auch jetzt hier nur aus diesem einen Grund hier wieder ein. Oder warum schreibst du nach langer Zeit jetzt ausgerechnet hier an der Stelle wieder im Forum? Deine Motiviation könnte nicht durchschaubarer sein.


Einbildung ist auch eine Form von Bildung. Bei dir anscheinend die vorherrschende.


----------



## FeralKid (5. November 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Wenn PS Now doch so ein Flop war, warum hat es bisher knapp 8 Jahre auf dem Markt durchgehalten und ist immer noch am Markt? Wenn es so ein Flop gewesen wäre, hätte dann Sony das Ding nicht schon längst abgesägt?
> Anscheinend bringt es noch genug Geld für Sony ein.



Ich glaube nicht dass es taktisch klug wäre sich aus dem Gaming Markt der Zukunft einfach zu verabschieden und die Flinte ins korn zu werfen, daß kann Sony sich nicht leisten. Besser könnte man fragen, warum sie noch Smartphones bauen, wo deren weltweiter Marktanteil doch unter 0,5% liegt. Japaner sind manchmal zu stolz um aufzugeben, selbst wenn es noch so hoffnungslos aussieht.


----------



## FeralKid (5. November 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Tja. Ich finde die mangelnde Qualität ist genau das Problem bei solchen Abos. Und Netflix ist dafür das beste Beispiel. Da kommt 2-3 mal im Jahr was gutes und der Rest ist höchstens Mittelmaß oder kompletter Müll. Da geht es nur noch um Masse und nicht um Qualität. Kann man sicher aller paar Monate mal abonnieren aber für ein Dauerabo ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis einfach zu schlecht.
> Und beim Gaming kann ich die paar Spiele im Jahr auch so kaufen. Da kann ich auf Geiz ist Geil verzichten.


Und ich sehe, dass gerade durch solche Dienste mehr Qualität als ohne sie zustande kommt. Exklusivproduktionen wie Herr Der Ringe oder the Taylor Rake Extraction brechen Rekorde, was den Aufwand der Produktion angeht und übersteigen nicht selten die Kosten von Hollywood Blockbustern, bzw sind ganz einfach Hollywood Blockbuster auf höchstem Niveau. Nicht umsonst müssen neue Kinofilme schon mit "exklusiv im Kino" werben, um sich überhaupt noch irgendwie von neuen Abo Titeln abzugrenzen. Häufig ist der hype bei neuen Abo Produktionen schon größer als bei neuen Kinofilmen. Das ist eine Entwicklung, die klar dafür spricht, dass die Qualität durch solche Dienste gepusht wird. Natürlich benötigt man aber eine große Userbase als Basis, aber der Gamepass läuft offiziell gewinnbringend. Das hat man schließlich im Rahmen der Untersuchungen der kartrllbehörden zum ActivisionBlizzard Deal erfahren. Diese Dienste sind einfach nicht mehr wegzudenken.

Beim Gaming geht es auch darum, dass ich einfach nicht jeden Titel besitzen will. Klar kaufe ich die großen AAA Titel, egal ob first oder third party. Auch a plague tale requiem habe ich gekauft, obwohl ich es im GamePass hätte zocken können. Dank GamePass kauft man diese Spiele günstiger, also fördert er auch direkt den Absatz von Spielen. Aber es gibt auch etliche wirklich gute Titel, due will ich nur einmal durchzocken, oder weiß vorher noch gar nicht wie sie mir gefallen, so das ich erst durch den GamePass in den Genuß dieser Spiele komme. Da hätte ich sonst schon viel verpasst und was man so hört geht's so sehr vielen Menschen. Also daß ist meiner Meinung nach der Haupt benefit des Pass. Mit Geiz ist geil hat das eigentlich fast nichts zu tun. Es geht um Zugänglichkeit und Vielfalt. Das macht der Dienst einfach super.


----------



## McTrevor (5. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Und ich sehe, dass gerade durch solche Dienste mehr Qualität als ohne sie zustande kommt. Exklusivproduktionen wie Herr Der Ringe oder the Taylor Rake Extraction brechen Rekorde, was den Aufwand der Produktion angeht und übersteigen nicht selten die Kosten von Hollywood Blockbustern, bzw sind ganz einfach Hollywood Blockbuster auf höchstem Niveau. Nicht umsonst müssen neue Kinofilme schon mit "exklusiv im Kino" werben, um sich überhaupt noch irgendwie von neuen Abo Titeln abzugrenzen. Häufig ist der hype bei neuen Abo Produktionen schon größer als bei neuen Kinofilmen. Das ist eine Entwicklung, die klar dafür spricht, dass die Qualität durch solche Dienste gepusht wird.


Herr der Ringe bricht nur Rekorde bei den Kosten. Das Ergebnis wird ganz überwiegend von den allermeisten Zuschauern als irgendwie Mittelmaß wahrgenommen. Wie so oft im Leben kann man nicht einfach Geld auf alles werfen und auf gute Ergebnisse hoffen. Game of Thrones wurde mit steigendem Budget auch schlechter und schlechter. Und Hype sehe ich nur noch negativ. Gibt kaum ein besseres Erkennungsmerkmal für durchschnittlichen Ramsch als einen großen Hype drumrum. Einen Anstieg in Qualität durch Streamingdienste vermag ich nicht zu erkennen. Nur einen Anstieg an Twitter drumrum. 

Ich sehe sogar eher ein neu auftretendes Problem durch die Streamindienste. Gute Produktionen werden nicht selten abgesägt zugunsten neuer Produktionen. Mit Wachstum als primärem Ziel bekommt man neue Abonnenten eher durch neue Serien als durch das Fortsetzen bestehender Serien. Das ist ein erkennbar negativer Trend und deshalb sehe ich Abodienste auch beim Streaming bei weitem nicht so enthusiastisch wie du. Wenn also Streamingdienste eine Prognose für Abodienste bei Games sein sollen, mache ich ohne Abo ja alles richtig. 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Beim Gaming geht es auch darum, dass ich einfach nicht jeden Titel besitzen will. Klar kaufe ich die großen AAA Titel, egal ob first oder third party. Auch a plague tale requiem habe ich gekauft, obwohl ich es im GamePass hätte zocken können. Dank GamePass kauft man diese Spiele günstiger, also fördert er auch direkt den Absatz von Spielen. Aber es gibt auch etliche wirklich gute Titel, due will ich nur einmal durchzocken, oder weiß vorher noch gar nicht wie sie mir gefallen, so das ich erst durch den GamePass in den Genuß dieser Spiele komme. Da hätte ich sonst schon viel verpasst und was man so hört geht's so sehr vielen Menschen. Also daß ist meiner Meinung nach der Haupt benefit des Pass. Mit Geiz ist geil hat das eigentlich fast nichts zu tun. Es geht um Zugänglichkeit und Vielfalt. Das macht der Dienst einfach super.


Für Leute mit viel Zeit zum daddeln mag so ein Abo ganz nett sein, wenn denn Qualität und Quantität passen. Je knapper aber die Zeit desto unsinniger ein Abo.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (5. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Und ich sehe, dass gerade durch solche Dienste mehr Qualität als ohne sie zustande kommt. Exklusivproduktionen wie Herr Der Ringe oder the Taylor Rake Extraction brechen Rekorde, was den Aufwand der Produktion angeht und übersteigen nicht selten die Kosten von Hollywood Blockbustern, bzw sind ganz einfach Hollywood Blockbuster auf höchstem Niveau.


Da ist es bei Filmen und Serien genauso wie bei Spielen. Große Budgets und viel Aufwand heißt nicht gleich hohe Qualität. Siehe Rings of Power. 
Hab eher den Eindruck dass sich die Masse der Konsumenten mit immer weniger zufrieden gibt. Hauptsache Hirn aus und sich ein bisschen mit schönen Bildern berieseln lassen und weiter gehts mit dem nächsten Film/Serie/Spiel.
Dass durch solche Dienste auch mal was wirklich gutes rauskommt bestreite ich ja nicht. Ist im Vergleich zur Masse insgesamt die z.b. ein Netflix so rausrotzt aber halt die absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## Garfield1980 (5. November 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ich sehe sogar eher ein neu auftretendes Problem durch die Streamindienste. Gute Produktionen werden nicht selten abgesägt zugunsten neuer Produktionen. Mit Wachstum als primärem Ziel bekommt man neue Abonnenten eher durch neue Serien als durch das Fortsetzen bestehender Serien. Das ist ein erkennbar negativer Trend und deshalb sehe ich Abodienste auch beim Streaming bei weitem nicht so enthusiastisch wie du. Wenn also Streamingdienste eine Prognose für Abodienste bei Games sein sollen, mache ich ohne Abo ja alles richtig.


Das ist mir in letzter Zeit sehr negativ an Streaming Diensten aufgefallen (Netflix), dass selbst erfolgreiche Serien vorzeitig abgesetzt werden, weil sie keine neuen Abonnenten anlocken. Es zählt nur noch neue Abonnenten generieren und nicht bestehende zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (5. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass es taktisch klug wäre sich aus dem Gaming Markt der Zukunft einfach zu verabschieden und die Flinte ins korn zu werfen, daß kann Sony sich nicht leisten. Besser könnte man fragen, warum sie noch Smartphones bauen, wo deren weltweiter Marktanteil doch unter 0,5% liegt. Japaner sind manchmal zu stolz um aufzugeben, selbst wenn es noch so hoffnungslos aussieht.


Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind manchmal echt, nennen wir es mal, abenteuerlich. Japaner sind zu stolz um aufzugeben? Das soll der Grund sein, warum man weiterhin an der Smartphone-Sparte festhält?
Das hat doch mit Stolz nix zu tun. Die Vaio-Sparte hat man auch, ohne zu zögern, abgestoßen. Damals hat man bei der Umstrukturierung folgendes dazu gesagt:


> ""There's going to come a time ... three, four, five [years] from now where people move on from smartphones to whatever it is that the next communications device is going to be," he noted. "If we want to be a part of that revolution or even lead the revolution, you've got to be a player in this space."


Man will das Know-How weiterhin im Unternehmen halten, damit man beim nächsten Schritt, mit dabei sein kann.
Dazu macht Sony, trotz des geringen Marktanteils, mit den Smartphones Gewinn. Wieso sollte man also nicht daran festhalten?



FeralKid schrieb:


> Dank GamePass kauft man diese Spiele günstiger, also fördert er auch direkt den Absatz von Spielen.


Das Argument musst du mir mal genauer erklären. Der Gamepass fördert den Absatz von Spielen? Meinst du so, wie Spotify den Absatz von Songs fördert? 
Gerade wegen dem Gamepass kaufe ich mir bestimmte Spiele eben nicht mehr, die ich mir später sonst in irgendeinem Sale gekauft hätte. Bisher hat jeder Abodienst, der sich durchgesetzt hat, eher dafür gesorgt, dass eben immer weniger verkauft wird. Glaub kaum, dass das beim Gamepass auf einmal anders sein sollte.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch etliche wirklich gute Titel, due will ich nur einmal durchzocken, oder weiß vorher noch gar nicht wie sie mir gefallen, so das ich erst durch den GamePass in den Genuß dieser Spiele komme. Da hätte ich sonst schon viel verpasst und was man so hört geht's so sehr vielen Menschen. Also daß ist meiner Meinung nach der Haupt benefit des Pass. Mit Geiz ist geil hat das eigentlich fast nichts zu tun. Es geht um Zugänglichkeit und Vielfalt. Das macht der Dienst einfach super.


Das trifft auf jeden anderen Abo-Dienst genauso zu.
Btw gab es früher für sowas Demos oder ähnliches


----------



## FeralKid (7. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind manchmal echt, nennen wir es mal, abenteuerlich. Japaner sind zu stolz um aufzugeben? Das soll der Grund sein, warum man weiterhin an der Smartphone-Sparte festhält?
> Das hat doch mit Stolz nix zu tun. Die Vaio-Sparte hat man auch, ohne zu zögern, abgestoßen. Damals hat man bei der Umstrukturierung folgendes dazu gesagt:
> 
> Man will das Know-How weiterhin im Unternehmen halten, damit man beim nächsten Schritt, mit dabei sein kann.
> ...



Ich glaube du irrst dich. Die Japanische Kultur tickt tatsächlich ganz anders als unsere westliche. Das Sony noch Smartphones baut, mag aus unserer Sicht abenteuerlich sein, da sie damit seit vielen Jahren nur noch Verluste einfahren, der Marktanteil im Keller ist und auch keine Besserung in Sicht ist, aber in der Mentalität der Japaner kann eine Aufgabe hier dennoch als eine art "epic fail" gewehrtet werden und verbietet sich daher von selbst. Bei den Japanern folgt das manchmal tatsächlich keiner rationalen Logik. Die Burschen da drüben sind extrem stolz. Befass dich etwas mit deren Mentalität, dann siehst du, dass es durchaus plausibel ist, was ich hier schreibe. Aber was du schreibst ist tatsächlich falsch. Sony macht eben keinen Gewinn mit Smartphones. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Zu dem Anderen Punkt, kann ich dir gerne erklären:
Durch den GamePass probierst du spiele aus, die du sonst vielleicht nicht getestet hast. Gerade wenn es spiele sind, mit einem langen Lebenszyklus, wie bspw bei GaaS Titeln, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man diese Spiele dann auch kauft, um nach hinten raus zu sparen. Das kann man durch den GamePass dann sogar vergünstigt machen. So wird der Absatz aktiv gefördert.

Übrigens sehr interessant, dass du den Punkt mit den Demos aufmachst, denn daran habe ich selbst schon oft gedacht, in Bezug auf die heutigen Abodienste. Was es eben mitteinander gemein hat, ist, dass man so Spiele ausprobieren kann, wo man vorher nicht weiß, ob sie einem gefallen. Beim GamePass geht das eben nochmal weiter, so man Spiele die Day 1 erscheinen einfach komplett bekommt. Dadurch wachsen die Spielerzahlen rasant an und Spiele werden zugänglicher. Wenn man Entwickler fragt, was sie wollen, so lautet deren Antwort meistens, dass möglichst viele Menschen ihr Werk auch spielen werden. Der GamePass macht genau das. Es kommen mehr Menschen in den Genuss von Spielen, da die Zugänglichkeit dazu eröht hat. Mittlerweile weiß man ja auch durch die offenlegung der Behörden, dass dieses Vorgehen auch wirschaftlich ist, denn der GamePass geniert bereits Gewinne. Damit hatten viele glaube ich nicht gerechnet. Zeigt aber eben auch, dass Menschen sich schnell irren, gerade wenn sie nicht tief in der Materie stecken.


----------



## Garfield1980 (7. November 2022)

Bei mir sorgt der Gamepass eher dafür, dass ich viele Spiele nach 30 Minuten links liegen lasse, statt mich mit ihnen länger zu beschäftigen.


----------



## FeralKid (7. November 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Bei mir sorgt der Gamepass eher dafür, dass ich viele Spiele nach 30 Minuten links liegen lasse, statt mich mit ihnen länger zu beschäftigen.


Interessant. Würde also im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass du dich früher doch viele Spiele lieber "durchgequält" hast... Also bringt auch dir der Pass sogesehen schon gewisse Vorteile.

Klar macht es einem der GamePass leichter zu sagen, "gefällt mir nicht zu 100%, also schaue ich weiter."

Qualität bzw dass was man favorisiert setzt sich am Ende fast immer durch. Das ist im GamePass natürlich auch auch nicht anders. Bei mehr als 300 Titeln, die sich aktuell in dem Dienst befinden, trifft logischerweise nicht jedes Spiel auch jeden Geschmack. Doch kann man sich über vielfalt wohl kaum beklagen. Bei mir ist es am Ende eher so, dass ich die Spiele dann doch häufig wieder kaufe. Die Quote dürfte bei ca. 30% liegen. Dabei macht es eigentlich mehr Sinn spiele nicht zu besitzen. Alleine schon weil die Festplatten bei den Volumen der Spiele schnell voll werden, so das man auch immer wieder löscht. Das mache ich vorzugsweise mit Spielen, die ich ohnehin nicht owne.


----------



## ElvisMozart (7. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich glaube du irrst dich. Die Japanische Kultur tickt tatsächlich ganz anders als unsere westliche. Das Sony noch Smartphones baut, mag aus unserer Sicht abenteuerlich sein, da sie damit seit vielen Jahren nur noch Verluste einfahren, der Marktanteil im Keller ist und auch keine Besserung in Sicht ist, aber in der Mentalität der Japaner kann eine Aufgabe hier dennoch als eine art "epic fail" gewehrtet werden und verbietet sich daher von selbst. Bei den Japanern folgt das manchmal tatsächlich keiner rationalen Logik. Die Burschen da drüben sind extrem stolz. Befass dich etwas mit deren Mentalität, dann siehst du, dass es durchaus plausibel ist, was ich hier schreibe. Aber was du schreibst ist tatsächlich falsch. Sony macht eben keinen Gewinn mit Smartphones. Ganz im Gegenteil.


Die Xperia Reihe hat in den letzten Jahren Gewinn gemacht. Ich hab dir auch ein Zitat von Sony gezeigt, warum man weiterhin an Smartphones festgehalten hat, auch als es nicht ganz so gut lief.
 Wenn's um's Geld geht, dann ist der Stolz egal, auch bei Japanern.  Siehe Vaio und die anderen Sparten, die man damals abgestoßen hat. Wo war denn da der Stolz? 
Wie gesagt, abenteuerlich finde ich die Strategie jetzt nicht unbedingt. Man hat ne Nische mit den "kompakten" und den 21:9 Geräten gefunden und fährt auch keinen Verlust mehr ein. Welchen Sinn macht es, diese Strategie nicht weiterzuführen?



FeralKid schrieb:


> Zu dem Anderen Punkt, kann ich dir gerne erklären:
> Durch den GamePass probierst du spiele aus, die du sonst vielleicht nicht getestet hast. Gerade wenn es spiele sind, mit einem langen Lebenszyklus, wie bspw bei GaaS Titeln, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man diese Spiele dann auch kauft, um nach hinten raus zu sparen. Das kann man durch den GamePass dann sogar vergünstigt machen. So wird der Absatz aktiv gefördert.


Ja, mag sein, dass das bei GaaS-Titeln der Fall sein kann. Nur bekommt man die Spiele nach der Zeit fast schon umsonst. So günstig wie die teilweise sind. Nicht selten, wechseln die Entwickler sogar zu nem F2P-Konzept. Weiß nicht, ob das dem Entwickler dann noch so viel bringt, wenn man sich die Spiele für Peanuts holt.
Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich aber sagen, dass man sich, wegen so einem Abo, eher weniger Spiele kauft.
So ist das zumindest bei mir und  meinem Freundeskreis 
Wenn sich das durchsetzt mit den Abos, dann wird das, imo, stark Richtung Musik-und Video-Streaming-Dienste gehen.


----------



## FeralKid (7. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Die Xperia Reihe hat in den letzten Jahren Gewinn gemacht. Ich hab dir auch ein Zitat von Sony gezeigt, warum man weiterhin an Smartphones festgehalten hat, auch als es nicht ganz so gut lief.
> Wenn's um's Geld geht, dann ist der Stolz egal, auch bei Japanern.  Siehe Vaio und die anderen Sparten, die man damals abgestoßen hat. Wo war denn da der Stolz?
> Wie gesagt, abenteuerlich finde ich die Strategie jetzt nicht unbedingt. Man hat ne Nische mit den "kompakten" und den 21:9 Geräten gefunden und fährt auch keinen Verlust mehr ein. Welchen Sinn macht es, diese Strategie nicht weiterzuführen?
> 
> ...


Also in den letzten 10 Jahren habe ich eigentlich immer nur von Verlusten bei Sony in Bezug auf Smartphones gelesen. Mag sein, daß mal ein positives Quartal dabei war, aber unterm Strich wird die Xperia Reihe für Sony defizitär sein. Trotzdem machen sie weiter, wo andere schon viel früher den Stecker gezogen haben. Warum können wir nur mutmaßen, aber ich denke es liegt an der Mentalität. Die Vaio Sparte einzustellen, war für Sony tatsächlich ein schwerer Schlag mit Ansehensverlust. 

Was GaaS oder SP Titel im GamePass angeht, macht beides aus der jeweiligen Sicht Sinn. Für mich sind es gerade auch SP Games, die sonst nach einmaligem durchzocken in der Ecke verrotten interessant im GamePass. Allerdings habe ich mir bspw a plague tale requiem dennoch wieder gekauft...


----------



## ElvisMozart (8. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Warum können wir nur mutmaßen, aber ich denke es liegt an der Mentalität.


Wir müssen doch nicht mutmaßen. Das hier ist ne offizielle Aussage von Sony   :

""There's going to come a time ... three, four, five [years] from now where people move on from smartphones to whatever it is that the next communications device is going to be," he noted. "If we want to be a part of that revolution or even lead the revolution, you've got to be a player in this space."

Man will das Know-How im Unternehmen behalten, damit man beim Next-Big bereit ist.
Wie gesagt, hat man auch im letzten Quartal Gewinn gemacht. Wieso jetzt also nicht damit weitermachen?


----------



## McTrevor (8. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hat man auch im letzten Quartal Gewinn gemacht. Wieso jetzt also nicht damit weitermachen?


Will das nicht in seinen Narrativ passt. 🙄


----------



## FeralKid (8. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wir müssen doch nicht mutmaßen. Das hier ist ne offizielle Aussage von Sony   :
> 
> ""There's going to come a time ... three, four, five [years] from now where people move on from smartphones to whatever it is that the next communications device is going to be," he noted. "If we want to be a part of that revolution or even lead the revolution, you've got to be a player in this space."
> 
> ...



Genau wie ich sage. Jetzt nimm mal diese "offizielle" Aussage und bring das mit PSNow bzw dem PSplus upgrade in Verbindung und dann schau mal was ich weiter unten geschrieben habe... 
Bestätigt mich voll und ganz. Sony darf es sich nicht leisten, aus einem zukunftsträchtigen Markt auszusteigen, auch wenn es noch so mies läuft. Et voila.


----------



## ElvisMozart (8. November 2022)

@FeralKid
Naja, das widerspricht halt deiner "zu stolz"-Aussage 
Das ist ja schon eher eine strategische Entscheidung. 
Wieso schreibst das "offiziell" eigentlich in Anführungszeichen? Die Aussage kam vom Sony CEO . Offizieller kanns ja kaum sein 


Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass auch das neue PSPlus Upgrade kein Verlustgeschäft sein wird und trotzdem Geld in die Kassen gespült wird. Wieso sollte man also aussteigen? Nur weil die Konkurrenz mehr Marktanteil hat? 

Nach der Logik hätte Microsoft die Xbox One direkt abschießen sollen. Lief ja auch mies im Vergleich zur PS4


----------



## FeralKid (8. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Naja, das widerspricht halt deiner "zu stolz"-Aussage
> Das ist ja schon eher eine strategische Entscheidung.
> Wieso schreibst das "offiziell" eigentlich in Anführungszeichen? Die Aussage kam vom Sony CEO . Offizieller kanns ja kaum sein
> ...


Finde ich nicht. Die "zu Stolz" Aussage hat weiterhin bestand, denn ich weiß halt auch wie die Japaner oftmal so ticken.
Aber meine *erste *Aussage dazu, ist ja fast exakt die, die du nun mit einer Quelle nochmals bestätigt hast. Danke dafür.

Und genau - klar ist das eine offizielle Aussage. Ich habe sie dennoch in Anfürhungszeichen gesetzt, da sie vom context her nicht exakt auf unser Thema bezogen war, allerdings auf ein ähnliches Thema, und somit erlaubt sich der Vergleich.

Ich hatte ürbrigens schon damit gerechnet, dass du den Vergleich zur Xbox ziehst.... Das war sehr absehbar. 
Aber lass dir mal was veraten. Die Xbox läuft rentabel für Microsoft. Die Xbox One Ära hat mehr Geld in die Kassen gespühlt, als die der 360, obwohl MS mit der Xbox 360 bei den Marktanteilen deutlich besser da und bis zuletzt vor der PS3 stand (auch wenn die zueletzt mehr Konsolen in Stück abgesetzt hat), aber nach Umsatz hatte MS die Gen gewonnen.

Nun aber ziehst du den Vergleich zum GamePass wo "experten" noch gemutmaßt hatten, ob dieser Dienst mit seinen 25 Mio Abonnennten überhaupt renatbel sein kann. Nun, durch die A/B Übernahme und die offenlegung von Konzerninternas wissen wir, der GamePass wirft tatsächlich bereits Gewinne ab, wenn auch überschaubare.
Aber jetzt die Quizfrage: Wie soll denn dann bitte ein Dienst wie PSNow, der seit 8 Jahren bei 1-3 Mio Abonnenten rum krebst da bitteschön rentabel sein? Sagen wir mal so: er versteckt sein Verluste in PSplus, indem man die integration in den Dienst veranlasst hat. So kann sony auch stehts den peinlichen Vergleich mit dem GamePass und seinen 25 Mio Usern umgehen, da stehts mit der PSPlus zahl "geworben" werden kann. Diese vergleicht sich aber logischerweise nicht mit dem GamePass sondern den Xbox Live Gold Abnonnenten. Also Äpfel mit Birnen.
Kurz gesagt: ich glaube keinesfalls das Sony Geld mit PSNow, bzw seinem Nachfolger macht, sondern verluste und ich denke die Bergündung ist mehr als einleuchtend. Aber irgendwas sagt mir, dass du auch dagegen wieder irgendwelche nicht zuende gedachten Arguemente finden wirst...


----------



## ElvisMozart (8. November 2022)

@FeralKid
Wo ziehe ich denn den Vergleich zum Gamepass? Ich ziehe den Vergleich bewusst nicht, weil die beiden Dienste komplett andere Ansätze haben. Ist dir mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass PSPlus gar keine 25 Mio.Nutzer haben muss, um rentabel zu sein? Sony hat doch ganz andere Kosten pro Spiel, weil man eben seltener auf Day1-Releases setzt.
Die meisten Spiele, die da ins Abo aufgenommen werden, hat man meist schon in irgendwelchen Sales hinterher geschmissen bekommen. Es ist "böse" ausgedrückt,  Resteverwertung. Also ja, ich gehe davon aus, dass sich PSNow/PSPremium für Sony rentiert.

Dein Vergleich hinkt halt von vorne bis hinten


----------



## FeralKid (9. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Wo ziehe ich denn den Vergleich zum Gamepass? Ich ziehe den Vergleich bewusst nicht, weil die beiden Dienste komplett andere Ansätze haben. Ist dir mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass PSPlus gar keine 25 Mio.Nutzer haben muss, um rentabel zu sein? Sony hat doch ganz andere Kosten pro Spiel, weil man eben seltener auf Day1-Releases setzt.
> Die meisten Spiele, die da ins Abo aufgenommen werden, hat man meist schon in irgendwelchen Sales hinterher geschmissen bekommen. Es ist "böse" ausgedrückt,  Resteverwertung. Also ja, ich gehe davon aus, dass sich PSNow/PSPremium für Sony rentiert.
> 
> Dein Vergleich hinkt halt von vorne bis hinten



Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass PSNow bzw PSplus genau deswegen so erfolglos bleibt, weil sony eben genau diese Resteverwertung betreibt und keine neuen Spiele dort aufnimmt? 
Das der Deal weniger Kosten verursacht dürfte sicher sein. Das er hingegen dadurch bei so wenigen Usern profite Abwirft wird ausgeschlossen sein. Auch das betreiben des Dienstes kostet. Und manchmal kommen auch dort Spiele von Thirds rein, die gegenfinanziert werden müssen, wie es bspw bei Control der Fall war. Da Sony danach kaum noch solche Deals mit Thirds eingegangen ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es bei einem Verlustgeschäft für sie geblieben ist. Ohne eine große Basis, kann sich so ein Abodienst unmöglich rechnen. Das geht nur über die Menge und die kontinuierlich planbaren Einnahmen. letztlich auch Einnahmen die Fließen, wenn man mal einen Monat auch keinen großen Gegenwert bekommt, wie es auch bei Netflix und eben auch dem GamePass vorkommt.


----------



## ElvisMozart (9. November 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> . Da Sony danach kaum noch solche Deals mit Thirds eingegangen ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es bei einem Verlustgeschäft für sie geblieben ist. Ohne eine große Basis, kann sich so ein Abodienst unmöglich rechnen. Das geht nur über die Menge und die kontinuierlich planbaren Einnahmen. letztlich auch Einnahmen die Fließen, wenn man mal einen Monat auch keinen großen Gegenwert bekommt, wie es auch bei Netflix und eben auch dem GamePass vorkommt.


Es ist schlicht falsch, was du da schreibst. Seit der Umstellung bzw. kurz davor, hat man doch verstärkt in Thirds und auch Day1-Titel investiert. Stray, Deathloop etc. Dazu die Einbindung von Ubisoft+ Classic etc.
Wo ist man also keine Deals mehr eingegangen?

3 Mio sind btw halt immernoch 3 Mio. Etwas kommt da schon bei rum.
Und nein, man kann NICHT davon ausgehen, dass das für Sony ein Verlustgeschäft ist. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass Sony an alle Thirds einen Fixbetrag  zahlt, sondern "Pro Klick" ähnlich wie bei Spotify 

Wie gesagt, hat man die teuren Day1-Produktions erst Monate bzw. Jahre später im Abo. Das dürfte auch die höchsten Kosten beim Gamepass verursachen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum sich so viele fragen, wie der GP rentabel sein kann. Weil eben so viele  Day1-Releases angeboten werden 
Bei PSPlus/Now haben die meisten Spiele schon ihre größten Einnahmen generiert. Mit der Aufnahme in einen Abo-Dienst versucht man dann nochmal zusätzlich etwas Geld zu Gewinn. Ein zweiter Frühling quasi für die Spiele, ähnlich wie bei Sales.


----------



## FeralKid (9. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht falsch, was du da schreibst. Seit der Umstellung bzw. kurz davor, hat man doch verstärkt in Thirds und auch Day1-Titel investiert. Stray, Deathloop etc. Dazu die Einbindung von Ubisoft+ Classic etc.
> Wo ist man also keine Deals mehr eingegangen?
> 
> 3 Mio sind btw halt immernoch 3 Mio. Etwas kommt da schon bei rum.
> ...



...umso mehr trifft meine Ansicht doch zu, dass PSPlus gegenfinanziert werden muss. Ich sehe jetzt zwar nicht, wo Sony sonderlich viel dafür getan hätte, dass Spiele Day One in den Dienst wandern, aber auch so muss sony es den Thirds natürlich schmackhaft machen ihre Spiele dort zu platzieren. Über die Abonenntenzahl wird das nicht möglich sein, also muss sony Ausgleichszahlungen leisten. Und wo hat sony denn in der jüngeren vergangenheit dafür gesorgt, dass spannende Spiele in dem Dienst landen. In 2022 fällt mir nicht mal ein einziges ein? Dir denn?
Und selbst wenn wirst du wohl kaum Quellen finden, die irgendwie darauf schließen lassen das die Abonennentenzahl gewachsen wäre. Wohl aber gibt es Quellen, die das Gegenteil bestätigen. Also wir können uns hier noch lange so im Kreis drehen, aber für mich liegen die Fakten längst auf dem Tisch und die bestätigen mich in meinen Aussagen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (11. November 2022)

@FeralKid
Stray würde mir jetzt mal direkt  einfallen. Hel let loose kam Day1.  Deathloop hat man im Abo vor dem offiziellen Xbox-Release im Abo aufgenommen. Gab es davor überhaupt mal Day1-Releases? Ich glaube nicht.

Wieso sollte man denn ,den Thirds Ausgleichszahlungen zahlen, wenn es sich um keine Day1-Releases handelt? Die Thirds profitieren doch genauso davon, wenn die Spiele im Abo angeboten werden.

In der Regel haut man seine Titel erst in so einen Abodienst, nach dem man im zweiten Lebenszyklus angekommen ist. Sprich, wenn die Verkaufszahlen anfangen  zu sinken und man  sein Publikum erweitern möchte. So bietet sich noch mal die Möglichkeit, zusätzlich Umsatz zu generieren und gleichzeitig Werbung zu machen.
Also im Prinzip das, was die Filmebranche bereits erfolgreich vormacht. Erst ins Kino, dann in den Verkauf,  dann in ein Abo, Free-TV etc.  Das ist z.B. auch die Argumentation von Sony, warum man bei den "großen"  Titeln, auch in Zukunft, nicht auf Day1-Releases setzen wird.

Ich frag mich auch, welche Fakten du meinen könntest? 
Dir ist doch nur ne halbwegs aktuelle Abonnentenzahl bekannt. Du weißt weder, welche Verträge ausgehandelt worden sind,  noch, ob überhaupt Ausgleichszahlungen gezahlt wurden. Also bestätigt, im Prinzip, nichts deine Aussage, dass PSPlus nicht rentabel sei. Das sind genauso, wie in meinem Fall, nur Vermutungen. Nur tue ich nicht so, als wäre das Fakt. Ich nehme es nur an. Die Gründe dafür habe ich dir schon genannt


----------



## TheRattlesnake (11. November 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man denn ,den Thirds Ausgleichszahlungen zahlen, wenn es sich um keine Day1-Releases handelt? Die Thirds profitieren doch genauso davon, wenn die Spiele in irgendeinem Abo angeboten werden.


Die 3rd Party Entwickler werden ihre Spiele wohl kaum verschenken. Weder bei Sony noch bei MS. Natürlich fließen da Gelder um die Spiele im Abo anbieten zu können.


----------



## ElvisMozart (11. November 2022)

@TheRattlesnake
Natürlich fließt da Geld. Nur kann man genauso "Per Klick" bzw Anteilig dafür bezahlt werden(ähnlich wie bei Spotify)
Muss also nicht direkt ne Ausgleichszahlung sein.


Worauf ich eig. ursprünglich hinaus wollte. Der PSPlus-Ansatz wird wohl deutlich kostengünstiger sein als der Gamepass-Ansatz. Deshalb kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass man auch mit weniger Abonnenten, durchaus rentabel sein kann


----------

